# WoW-Abkürzungen: Englisches und Deutsches im Chat



## Carnificis (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Community, 
ich habe es oft, da ich einrelativ neuer Spieler bin, treffe ich oft auf abkürzungen, die ich einfach nicht verstehe und in ner InI zum Beispiel sher unpraktisch wenn man 0 Plan hat was der leader da von einerm will^^.
Also ein paar gibts es ja, die bei Buffed erklärt werden.

I. Allgemeine Kürzel
II. Stadt- und Instanzkürzel
III. Schurken
IV. Magier
V. Hexenmeister
VI. Krieger
VII. Druiden
VIII. Prieser
IX. Paladin
X. Jäger
XI. Schamanen
XII. Bossnamen


_*I. Allgemeine Kürzel:*_


_*A:*_

*Add:*
Ein „zusätzlicher“ Gegner. Zusätzlich entweder deshalb, weil er ohnehin Begleiter eines Bosses ist, oder da er (meist unerwartet) die gerade bekämpfte Gegnergruppe verstärkt.

*AE:*
Ursprünglich eine Abkürzung für die ARKANE EXPLOSION, einer der AoE-Zaubersprüche des Magiers. Inzwischen hat sich die Verwendung der Begriffe AE und AoE stark vermischt. Vor allem Nicht-Magier sagen gerne „AE“, meinen aber eigentlich „AoE“.

*afk:*
Away from Keyboard oder nicht an der Tastatur

*Aggro:*
Egal, ob Ihr Monster haut oder Mitspieler heilt, sämtliche Kampfaktionen machen die Gegner in einem gewissen Maße wütend auf Euren Charakter. Man erzeugt also Aggressivität oder salopp gesagt „Aggro“. Wer am meisten Aggro aufgebaut hat, der hat folgerichtig den Widersacher an der Hucke. In Gruppen wird das Aggro-Management zur wichtigen Herausforderung: Dank stärkerer Rüstung sollten besser geschützte Charaktere mehr Aggro erzeugen als die schwächeren Teammitglieder wie Heiler oder Magier. Die besten Aggro-fördernden Fähigkeiten hat der Krieger, zum Beispiel RÜSTUNG ZERREISSEN oder SPOTTEN. Mehr zu diesem Thema unter „Tank“.

*AH:*
Auktionshaus, hier kann man kaufen, verkaufen und mitbieten und man kann alles kaufen von Waffen bis allerhand Kleinkram zum zaubern oder für Berufe

*Angstblase:*
Ironische Bezeichnung für die Fähigkeit des Paladins sich temporär unverwundbar zu machen. Auch "Bubble". 

*AoE:*
Zauber mit Flächenwirkung heißen im Englischen „Area of Effekt“-Spells. Hier erwischt es also nicht nur ein einzelnes Monster, sondern alle Gegner in einem bestimmten Bereich des Spielfelds. Paradebeispiel für einen häufig gebrauchten AoE-Zauber ist die ARKANE EXPLOSION des Magiers.

_*B:*_

*Bankchar:*
Ein Char der nur zu dem Zweck erstellt wurde -> Items und -> Reas für andere Chars einzulagern und evtl. Geschäfte im -> AH zu tätigen. Der Waren- und Geldaustausch erfolgt in der Regel über das Postsystem. Auch "Mule" genannt. 

*bb:*
bye bye

*BG:*
Battleground, Kampfplätze die ausschließlich zum betreiben von PvP gedacht ist. Es gibt 4 BGs, Kriegshymnenschlucht, Arathibecken, Alteractal und Auge des Sturms mit den dort erkämpften Azeichen und der erhaltenen Ehre kann man sich Rüstungssets und Waffen, sowie mounts kaufen.

*bomben:*
Umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für ->AE. 

*btw:*
By the way oder Wo wir grad davon sprechen

*Buff:*
Lasst Euch nicht bei der Verwendung des deutschen Übersetzungsversuchs „Stärkungszauber“ erwischen. Echte WoW-Spieler bestehen auf einem Buff, lassen sich also buffen, um gebuffed ihre Siegeschancen zu verbessern. Dabei handelt es sich um eine vorübergehende Verbesserung der Charaktereigenschaften. So können Priester z.B. den Widerstand gegen Schattenzauber erhöhen oder Druiden alle Attribute um einen bestimmten Wert raufsetzen. Buffs lassen sich auch durch Einnahme von Tränken erzielen.  

_*C:*_

*campen:*
Das verweilen an einem bestimmten Ort zu eine bestimmten Zweck. Oft in Verbindung mit -> grinden und -> Spawns.

*Carebear:*
Abwertend für jemanden der kein -> PvP mag.

*Caster / casten:*
Unter „Caster“ versteht man den Angehörigen einer Zaubersprüche einsetzenden Mana-Klasse. Das englische Verb „casten“ bedeutet soviel wie zaubern oder wirken.

*Cooldown:*
Als „Cooldown“ bezeichnet man die Abklingzeiten der Zaubersprüche, Fähigkeiten und Eigenschaften die ein Spieler oder Gegner ausführen kann. Viele Zauber und Fähigkeiten können nur einmalig in einem bestimmten Zeitraum ausgeführt werden. Beispielsweise kann sich der Schamane nur alle 60 Minuten wiederbeleben oder seinen Erdschock nur alle 5 Sekunden erneutausführen.

*Contested Area:*
Eine Zone in WoW wo sich beide Fraktionen gegenseitig angreifen können. (umkämpftes Gebiet) -> PvP

*Corpse Camping:*
Das -> campen an einer Leiche um den Corpse Run von jemanden zu verhindern, da er sofort nach Wiederauferstehung getötet wird.

*Corpse Run:*
Das hinlaufen als Geist zu seiner Leiche.

*Crowd Control:*
Die Fähigkeit Gruppen von Mobs zu managen, indem man einige von Ihnen vorübergehend kampfunfähig macht (z.B. durch -> sheepen), um sie so bequem einem nach dem anderen anzugehen. Abk.: CC

_*D:*_

*DC:*
Disconnect, häufig auch "disco" oder "ld" (linkdead).

*Debuff / dispellen:*
Diese Begriffe beschreiben das Entfernen von Buffs bei Gegnern bzw. von negativen Effekten wie Vergiftungen bei Mitspielern.

*Damage / Damage Dealer:*
Damage bedeutet nichts anderes als Schaden, für dessen Austeilung bestimmte Klassen besonders gut geeignet sind: Hexenmeister, Jäger, Magier und Schurken werden auch als Schadensausteiler oder „Damage Dealers“ bezeichnet. Meist wird im Gruppenspiel die Abkürzung „DMG“ verwendet. Damage Dealer werde auch DD genannt.

*DND:*
Do not disturb oder Nicht stören bin beschäftigt

*DoT / HoT:*
Es gibt Zauber, die über einen bestimmten Zeitraum hinweg wirken (beispielsweise 10 Sekunden lang pro Sekunde 5 Schadenspunkte durch Gift). Diese werden als „Damager over Time“- bzw. im Falle von Heilwirkung als „Healing over Time“-Effekte bezeichnet. Abgekürzt wird dann „DoT“ daraus. Die kontinuierliche Schadenswirkung, die z.B. das GEBRECHEN des Hexenmeisters anrichtet, wird deshalb als „dotten“ des Gegners bezeichnet.

*DPS:*
Damge per Second. Maßeinheit für Damageoutput. Mit DPS-Klassen werden Klassen bezeichnet, deren primäre Aufgabe Damgeoutput ist. Zumeist Mages, Schurken (Rogues) und Jäger (Hunter).

*Drop, dropen:*
Wenn ein Mob dahinscheidet, dropt es -> Loot den man aufsammeln kann. Der Drop kann festgelegt oder zufällig sein (Droprate).

*Dungeon:*
Eine Reihe von Räumlichkeiten, die zumeist dichtgepackt mit heftigen Mobs sind, die besonders gutes ->Loot ->dropen. 

*Dudu:*
Druide, eine Allaround Klasse, die nur von Tauren und Nachtelfen gespielt werden kann. Früher eigentlich dei Abkürzung für Dumb Druide, hat sich aber mit der Zeit als Druide eingebürgert. Dumb Druide sollte damals eigentlich als beleidigung gelten.
*Dudu ist bis heute bei den DRUIDEN eine nicht gern gesehene bezeichnung und einige Druiden ignorieren oftmals Fragen wenn sie als Dudu "beschimpf" werden.*

_*E:*_

*Emote:*
Das Ausdrücken von Gefühlszuständen, oft durch witztige Animationen. Emote-Battle: Eine Art Showkampf wo die Kontrahenten ihre Schlagfertigkeit und Kenntnis des Emote-Systems beweisen.

*Enchant:*
Verzauberung. Mittels des ->Tradeskills Enchanting kann man ->Items verbessern. Die dafür benötigten ->Reas werden aus dem ->disenchanten anderer Items gewonnen. 

*Encounter:*
Bedeutet wörtlich übersetzt „Begegnung“ oder „Treffen“, im WoW-Fachjargon ist damit die Konfrontation mit einem besonders anspruchsvollen Obergegner (Boss) gemeint.

*Equip:*
Dies ist die Ausrüstung wazu sowohl Waffen als auch Rüstung sowie Halsschmuck, Fingerschmuck und Schmuck gelten.

*E-Peen:*
Ironische Bezeichnung für ein übersteigertes Ego aufgrund von Ingame-Leistungen. 

*Event:*
Ein solches „Ereignis“ ist das Bekämpfen eines (meist Boss-) Gegners, wenn für den Start der Schlacht mehr nötig ist als nur der Pull-Vorgang.

*Exp:*
Stellt die Kurzform für „Experience“ dar. Dabei handelt es sich um die Erfahrungspunkte die im Verlauf des Spiels für den Levelaufsteig gesammelt werden.

_*F:*_

*farmen:*
Das routinemäßige fortlaufende kloppen von Mobs um an -> Loot ranzukommen. siehe auch -> Grinden.

*Fear:*
ein Crowd Control-Spell der ein Mob eine bestimmte Zeitlang verscheucht.

*FM:*
Flugmount, ein Flugmount ist ein ganz gewöhhnliches Mount mit dem man fliegen kann, es gibt 60%, 280% und 320% schnelle Flugmounts, wobei es aber nur 2 320%schnelle Flugmounts gibt (schneller Netherdrache und Al'ars Asche)

*FP:*
Flugpunkt, Flugpunkte sind die Orte von denen man für Geld ein Flugmount "mieten" kann, um sich von Ort A zu Ort B bringen zu lassen, dieser "Transport" geschieht vollkommen automatisch und der Spieler kann das Geschehen nichtmehr rückgängig gemacht werden wenn man erstmal einen Zielort ausgewählt hat. Um einen Flugpunkt zu aktivieren muss man zu einem Windreitmeister in einer Stadt oder einem Dorf gehen und ihn einfach mit einem rechtsklick anklicken, diese noch nicht angesprochenen Windreitmeister sind mit einem Grünen Ausrufezeichen makiert. Um an einen ort fliegen zu können muss der dortige Flugpunkt bereits aktiviert worden sein.

*FTW:*
For the win oder For the World

_*G:*_

*GM:*
Gamemaster, ein Mitarbeiter des Spieleherstellers, der dir bei problemen helfen kann, auser die Fragen sind zum Spieleinhalt. Einen Gamemaster kann man als Spieler anhand das ?-Buttons, das im Micromenu ( neben deinen Taschen), kontaktieren, indem du ein sogenanntes Ticket erstellst.

*ganking:*
Das wahlose initiieren von PvP ggü. meist schwächeren Gegnern. 

*gn8:*
gute nacht

*Gobo:*
Goblin, kleine günr Wesen die es lieben alle andern auf den Arm zu nehmen.

*GL:*
Good Luck

*GR:*
Gildenrun

*griefing, griefen:*
Eine Spielweise, die darauf abzielt seinen Mitspielern den Spaß am Spiel zu verderben. Häufig durch -> ganken, -> corpse camping und dem absichtlichen -> trainen von Mobs. Es ist unnötig zu erwähnen, dass Griefer sehr unbeliebt bei ihren Mitspielern sind.

*grinden:*
Das fließbandmäßige Abarbeiten von Mobs um Exp und/oder Items, Geld zu farmen.

_*H:*_

*HDF:*
Halt die Fresse oder Halt dich fest, muss man dann aus der Situation heraus das richtige filter

*Heiler / Healer:*
Gesundheit! Berufsklassen, die sich um Heilung und Wiederbelebung der Mitspieler kümmern sind Priester, Druide, Paladin und Schamane. Der Heiler ist der beste Freund des Tanks – und umgekehrt: Der eine hält den anderen am Leben, damit der wiederum dafür sorgt, dass sich keine Gegner am Heiler vergreifen.

*HF:*
Have Fun

*HM/Hexer:*
Hexenmeister

*HP:*
Dieses Kürzel für „Hitpoints“ oder „Healthpoints“ steht natürlich für Trefferpunkte bzw. Gesundheit, wobei diese Abkürzung auch in nicht MMOG-Spielen geläufig ist. Wenn ein Spieler oder auch ein Mob keine HP mehr hat ist er tod, wenn dies geschieht muss man seinen Geist freilassen um zu einem Geistheiler geschickt zu werden man kann sich entweder direkt dort heilen lassen was aber 25% der Rüstung zerstört und einen Debuff auslöst der einem alle Attribute für 10 min um 75% verringert oder man geht mit seinem Gesit zu seinem Leichnahm zurück und belebt ich dort selbst wieder, was keine negativen Auswirkungen hat.

_*I:*_

*Igno:*
Jemanden auf die Ignorierliste einfügen, was dazu fürt, dass dieser Spieler, den man Ignoriert, einen in keinster weise mehr "ansprechen" kann weder im Allgemein-, noch im Handelschannel, geschweigedenn, dass dieser Spieler einen anflüstern kann. Jemanden auf die Ignorierliste einfügen kann man indem man einen rechtsklick entweder auf den Namen oder, wenn man den Spieler anvisiert, indem man auf sein Bild klickt und dan in dem sich öffnenden Fenster auf Ignorieren drückt.

*IMBA:*
Eure Gruppe ist so mächtig stark den Gegnern überlegen, dass es fast schon unfair ist? Dann klopft Euch mal schön auf die Schultern und deklarieren euch als „imba“, eine Abkürzung des englischen Adjektivs „imbalanced“ (bedeutet „unausgewogen“ im Sinne von „wir sind zu gut“).

*Instanz:*
Eine besondere Form von Zone, die extra nur für eine Gruppe oder einen Raid generiert wird. Jede Gruppe die in eine Instanz reingeht erhält ihre eigene Version dieser Instanz. Im Gegensatz zur gewöhnlichen Zone, von der es jeweils nur eine für alle auf dem Server gibt. Instanzen zeichnen sich durch besonders starke Gegner, aber auch besseres Loot aus und sind zumeist mit Elite-Quests verbunden und nur für Gruppen oder -> Raids konzipiert. Häufig eine Art Dungeon.

*Item:*
Ein Gegenstand.

*Inc:*
Incoming. Der -> Puller hat eine Mob angelockt, dass sich auf jetzt auf dem Weg zur Gruppe befindet. Eine Warnung sich bereitzuhalten. 

_*K:*_

*kiten:*
In manchen Situationen kann es strategisch hilfreich sein, den Feind an eine bestimmte Stelle auf dem Spielfeld zu leiten. Hat ein Spieler genügend Aggro erzielt, dann läuft ihm der Gegner wutschnaubend nach. Von „kiten“ redet man, wenn diese Anhänglichkeit genutzt wird, um den Widersacher in Lockvogel-Manier an eine gewisse Position zu führen oder einfach für eine gewisse Zeit zu beschäftigen. Eine beliebte Kite-Klasse ist der Jäger.

_*L:*_

*Level:*
Ein Index für die generellen Fähigkeiten eines -> Char, eines -> Mobs, oder eines -> NPC. auch: lvl

*linked:*
Mobs die immer auf jeden Fall zusammen angreifen nennt man linked. Linked Mobs kann man auch mittels geschicktem -> pullen nicht voneinander trennen. 

*LFG / LFM:*
Diese Kürzel für „Looking for Group“ und „Looking for Member“ werden auf den reinen Rollenspielservern nicht gern gesehen. Auf PvP- und PvE-Servern kommen sie jedoch recht häufig zum Einsatz. Sie dienen der vereinfachten Suche nach Gruppen, um sich gemeinsam in Instanzen zu stürzen oder neue Gildenmitglieder anzuwerben.

*Looten:*
Es kann der schönste oder der enttäuschendste Moment im Leben des WoW-Helden sein: Der Rechtsklick auf den gerade gelegten Gegners und das damit verbundene Sichten der hoffentlich wertvollen Beute (englisch: Loot).

*Lvl:*
Stufe, Level

_*M:*_

*Main:*
Der -> Char den ein Spieler vorwiegend spielt. Häufig der Char der mit auf Raids kommt und am besten ausgestattet ist.

*MC:*
Mindcontrol; Gedankenkontrolle, ein Priester Spruch der es dem Priester erlaubt kurzfristig die Kontrolle über ein Ziel zu übernehmen. Auch als Ortsbezeichnung für "Molten Core" (siehe Ortsbezeichnungen)

*Melee:*
Nahkampf. 

*Mob:*
Hierbei handelt es sich um die Kurzform von „Mobil“ und beschreibt ein „Bewegliches Objekt“. Die Bezeichnung „Mob“ wird meist bei der Bezeichnung von „NSC/NPC“ oder Monstern verwendet. Besonders selten vorkommende Mobs bezeichnet man auch als „Rar-Mobs“.  Monster, denen man auf dem Weg zu den jeweiligen Bossen in den Instanzen begegnet, bezeichnet man auch als „Trashmobs“.

*Mount:*
Einen der vielen, im Spiel eingebürgerten Begriffe, stellt das „Mount“ dar.
Mount heißt übersetzt nichts anderes als „Reittier“ und wird auch für dafür verwendet.  Reittiere die man ab Level 60 für teures Geld erwerben kann nennt man auch „Epic Mount“.

*MT:*
Maintank

*MTH:*
Maintank-Healer

_*N:*_

*Nerf:*
Die Abschwächung von Content oder bestimmten Fähigkeiten.

*Ninja Looter:*
Abwertend für ein Gruppenmitglied, welches sich entgegen Absprachen eigenmächtig und ohne Rücksicht auf die anderen -> Loot aneignet. 

*np:*
no problem

*Noob / Newbie:*
Häufig abfällig gemeinte Bezeichnung für einen vergleichsweise unerfahrenen Spieler, dessen WoW-Kenntnisse in den Augen des Tadelnden noch zu wünschen übrig lassen. Wird gerne auch unsachgemäß als Pauschaldiffamierung für andere Leute missbraucht, „Noob“ also im Sinne von „Depp“ geäußert.

*NSC / NPC:*
Bei den „Nicht-Spieler-Charaktere“ oder engl. „Non-Player-Charakters“, handelt es sich um vom Spiel bzw. Server gesteuerte Charaktere. Darunter fallen: Monster, Questgeber, Händler, frei herumlaufende Tiere etc.

*Nuke:*
die (meist letzten) Lebensprozente des Gegners so schnell wie möglich und unter Einsatz aller CDs, Trinkets und Fertigkeiten runterschlagen (auch All Out genannt)

_*O:*_

*Off-Tank:*
Ein Wort, zwei Bedeutungen. Gemeint ist zumindest immer ein Krieger. Das „Off“ steht entweder für „Abseits“ und bezeichnet einen Tank, der sich um einen meist weniger wichtigen Begleiter eines Bosses kümmert und den Main-Tank (die Nummer 1 unter den Prügelknaben des Schlachtzugs) unterstützt. Alternativ beschreibt das Wort auch die offensive Ausrichtung eines Kriegers, der seinen Lebenszweck dank entsprechender Talentverteilung und Ausrüstung mehr im Austeilen als im Einstecken sieht (liebevoll gerne als „Plattenschurke“ bezeichnet).

*ooc:*
Out of Combat: Bezeichnet einen Status in dem der Charakter nicht in einen Kampf verwicklet ist. Auf RP-Servern bedeutet die Abkützung häufig auch: out of character; also nicht-RP gemäß. 

*OOM:*
Die Kurzform für „Out of Mana“ beschreibt die Mitteilung an die Gruppe, wenn ein Spieler kein Mana mehr hat, oder dieses langsam zur Neige geht. Sobald dieser Zustand eintrifft, können die Manaklassen keine Heil- oder Schadenszauber mehr wirken.

_*P:*_

*Pala/Heildose:*
Paladin

*Pet:*
Jäger nehmen gezähmte Wildtiere an die lange Leine, Hexenmeister bevorzugen dagegen finstere Dämonen als Anhang. Solche kommandierbaren Begleiter werden als „Pets“ bezeichnet. (z.B. „Der Jäger sollte aufpassen, dass sein Pet keine weiteren Gegner anzieht“).

*PK:*
Playerkiller; abwertend für jemanden der primär darauf aus ist seine Mitspieler zu töten. Häufig ein -> Ganker. 

*pot:*
Tränke, Manatrank, Heiltrank, etc.

*Port, porten:*
kurz für Teleport. 

*Pull / pullen:*
Der Pull ist der Auftakt zu einer Kampfaktion, quasi der Startschuss für die Schlacht. Durch Angriff eines Monsters „pullt“ Ihr meistens auch dessen Nachbarn. Welcher Gegner wann, wie und wo gepullt wird, spielt deshalb in Gruppen eine wichtige taktische Rolle. Beliebt sind Pulls mit Fernwaffen oder Zaubern, um nicht unnötig viele Gegner auf einmal zu ziehen. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Varianten wie den „Schaf-Pull“, bei dem ein Magier einen Feind in ein Schaf verwandelt und damit dessen Verbündete veranlasst, auf die Spielergruppe zuzustürmen.

*Proc:*
Programmed random occurence: Ein Effekt der nicht immer sondern nur mit einer bestimmten Wahrscheinlichkeit eintritt. Häufig als Zusatzeffekt bei diversen Waffen anzutreffen.

*Progression:*
Das Voranschreiten im ->PVE Endgame-Content.

*PvE:*
Wenn Ihr keine Lust verspürt bei jeder Quest von anderen Spielern aufs Korn genommen zu werden, begebt Ihr euch auf einen PvE-Server.
Auf diesen Servertypen könnt Ihr frei entscheiden, ob gegnerische Spieler über den eigenen Charakter herfallen dürfen. Der Spielverlauf konzentriert sich hierbei mehr auf das Questen und den Kampf gegen computergesteuerte Gegner.

*PvP:*
Möchtet Ihr eure Fähigkeiten im Umgang mit ihrer Klasse gegen andere Spieler unter Beweis stellen, dann seid Ihr auf einem PvP-Server bestens aufgehoben. Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt hier im Kampf gegen andere Spieler.

_*Q:*_

*Quest:*
Eine bestimmte Aufgabe die es zu erledigen gilt. Für den erfolgreichen Abschluss einer Quests gibt es meistens ordentlich Exp und eine mehr oder minder nette materielle Belohnung (Items oder Geld). 

_*R:*_

*Raid:*
(siehe Schlachtzug)

*ranged:*
über Entfernung wirkend; häufig generell für Fernkampf

*re:*
return, ein Spieler der -> AFK war meldet sich so häufig im Chat zurück, damit jeder weiß er ist wieder da.

*Reas:*
Reagenzien. Zutaten die man für -> Tradeskills und für bestimmte Char-Fähigkeiten benötigt. Auch "Mats" (Materials) genannt. 

*Reset:*
Wörtlich übersetzt bedeutet dieser englische Begriff „Zurücksetzung“. „Resetten“ kann alles Mögliche im Spiel, zum Beispiel die Aggro-Verteilung oder der Zustand einer Instanz.

*Rezzen:*
Ein vom englischen Begriff „Resurrection“ (Wiederbelebung) abgeleitetes Kunstwort. Als „Rezzer“ bezeichnet man Paladine, Priester, Schamanen und Druiden, da sie in der Lage sind, gefallene Mitspieler wieder unter die Lebenden zurück zu bringen. Das funktioniert üblicherweise nur außerhalb von Kampfaktivitäten. Doch Druiden beherrschen den „Battlerez“ WIEDERGEBURT, um tote Kollegen während einer Schlacht wieder aufzurichten.

*Root:*
Einen Gegner bewegungsunfähig machen, indem man ihn am Boden "festklebt". Meist auf den entsprechenden Druiden ->Spell bezogen.

*RP:*
Roleplay

*RS/HS*
Ruhestein/Hearthstone

_*S:*_

*Shackle:*
Shackle, ein Crowd Control Spell des Priesters der aber nur gegen Untote wirkt.

*schafen / sheepen / schweinen / schildkröten:*
Magier unterhalten nicht nur beliebte Getränkedienste, sondern können auch humanoide Gegner und Wildtiere vorübergehend in Schafe, Schildkröten oder Schweine verwandeln und damit aus dem Kampf nehmen. Sehr praktisch, weil sich dadurch ein Widersacher weniger auf Ihre Truppe stürzt. Der Magier sollte vorher ansagen, welchen Feind er „schafen“ will. Denn wird der verwandelte Gegner durch andere Spieler attackiert, ist die Verwandlung sofort futsch.

*Schlachtzug:*
In eine Spielergruppe passen nur fünf Charaktere, Mehrere Gruppen können sich zu einem so genannten Schlachtzug (englisch: „Raid“) zusammen tun. Es gibt Instanzen, die für verschiedene Schlachtzug-Größen geeignet sind, zum Beispiel 10, 20, 25 oder 40 Spieler. Die Summe der teilnehmenden Spieler wird als Schlachtzug-Gruppe bezeichnet.

*silenced:*
Einge Mobs in WoW können das Wirken von Zaubersprüchen unmöglich machen, indem sie den -> Caster vorübergehend stumm machen. Bestimmte Charklassen können auch silencen.

*Sap:*
Knüpplen, eine -> Crowd Control Fähigkeit des Schurken (Rogues).

*Skill:*
eine spezifische Fähigkeit des -> Char

*spawnen:*
Wenn etwas, das vorher nicht da war, urplötzlich in der Spielwelt auftaucht, dann bezeichnet man diesen Vorgang als „spawnen“ (z.B. „Der zusätzliche Kampfwurm spawnt nach Beseitigung des Ghuls.“).

*Shami:*
Shamane

*Sorc:*
Sorceress, der Magier, ein für mich eher unüblicher Begriff

*sry:*
sorry

*Stack(en) / Stapeln:*
Ein Stack bezeichnet im Normalfall einen vollständigen Stapel an Gegenständen. Dieser Begriff wird aber auch für Zauber verwendet die mehrfach auf einen Gegner oder Spieler gewirkt werden können.

*Stats:*
Die spieltechnischen Werte eines -> Char oder eines -> Items.

*Stoffie:*
Umgangsprachliche Bezeichnung für eine Char-Klasse die nur Stoffrüstung tragen kann, also Magier, Priester und Hexenmeister. 

*Stun:*
Als „Stun“ bezeichnet man das kurzzeitige Betäuben des gegnerischen Monsters oder Spielers.

_*T:*_

*Tank:*
Der manchmal etwas unglücklich auch als „Brecher“ übersetzte Tank ist der Prügelknabe der Gruppe. Seine Aufgabe besteht in erster Linie darin, den Zorn der Monster auf sich zu ziehen und diese Aggro nicht so schnell zu verlieren. Voll tanken könnt Ihr mit einem Krieger, aber auch Druiden in Bären-Form und Paladine lassen sich in dieser Rolle einsetzen. In Schlachtzügen gibt es oft die Vorgesetzten-Rolle des Haupt- oder Main-Tanks, der sich um die Beschäftigung des gefährlichsten Gegners kümmert.

*Taunt:*
Dieser Begriff tritt zumeist im Zusammenhang mit Kriegern auf. Es handelt sich um die Fähigkeit die Aggro (Bedrohung) der gegnerischen Monster auf sich zu ziehen um die schwächeren Mitglieder der Gruppe (meist Stoffträger) zu schützen.

*thx/ty:*
thank you

*Tier:*
Qualitätsstufen bestimmter hochstufiger Rüstungssets werden mit ihrem Tier (Rang) bezeichnet, so ist z.B. bei Priestern das Devout-Set Tier 0 (T0), Prophecy (T1), Transcendence (T2) und Faith (T3). Tiers sind eng mit dem Konzept der ->Progression verwandt.

*Train:*
Einen Zug von Mobs hinter sich herziehen.

*Tradeskill:*
Eine nicht kämpferische, zumeist handwerkliche Tätigkeit, mit der der Char z.B. Ausrüstung herstellen oder die für den Herstellungsprozess notwendigen Zutaten sammeln kann. 

*Twink:*
Beim Twink handelt es sich um einen weiteren Charakter eines Spielers, der durch dessen höherstufigen Hauptcharakter mit Ausrüstung, Waffen und Tränken versorgt wurde um schneller im Spiel voranzukommen.

_*W:*_

*warri:*
Krieger

*wb:*
welcome back

*Wipe:*
Tod der kompletten Gruppe/Raids 

*wtb:*
want to buy, möchte kaufen, z.B. wtb [Eisenerz] möchte Eisenerz kaufen. diese Formulierung wird üblicherweise im Handelschat benutzt.

*WTF:*
What the fuck?

*wts:*
want to sell, möchte verkaufen, z.B. wts [Eisenerz] möchte Eisenerz verkaufen. Diese Formulierung wird üblicherweise im Handelschat benutzt.

_*Z:*_

*Zergen:*
Wenn eine Spielergruppe aufgrund ihrer zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit den Gegner platt macht, spricht man auch vom „zergen“. Entliehen ist dieser Begriff dem Blizzard-Strategiespiel StarCraft, wo das „Masse statt Klasse“-Überrollen eine beliebte Taktik bei Spielern der Zerg-Fraktion ist.

*Zone:*
Eine bestimmte Zone innerhalb der Welt, die sich meist in Ambiente und Levelrange der Gegener und evtl. auch in den dort herrschenden -> PvP Regeln (Heimat, Contested, Feindlich) von angrenzenden Zonen unterscheidet; zonen: Das wechseln der Zone. 



_*II. Stadt- und Instanznamen:*_

_*5er Gruppen*_

*Gnomer*
Gnomeregan. Befindet sich in Dun Morogh.

*RFC/RF*
Ragefire Chasm / Ragefire Abgrund. Befindet sich in Orgrimmar.

*WC/HdW*
Wailing Caverns / Die Höhlen des Wehklagens. Befinden sich im Brachland.

*DM*
Dead Mines / Todesminen. Befinden sich in Westfall.

*SFK*
Shadowfang Keep / Burg Shadowfang. Befindet sich im Silberwald.

*BFD*
Blackfathom Deeps / Blackfathom Tiefen. Befinden sich in Ashenvale.

*RFD*
Razorfen Downs / Die Hügel von Razorfen. Befinden sich im Brachland.

*RFK*
Razorfen Kraul / Der Kral von Razorfen. Befindet sich im Brachland.

*SM*
The Scarlet Monastery / Das scharlachrote Kloster. Befindet sich in Tirisfal.

*ZF / ZulF*
Zul'Farrak. Befindet sich in Tanaris.

*ZA / ZulA*
Zul'Aman. Befindet sich in den Geisterlanden, Scherbenwelt. Expansion - The Burning Crusade

*Ulda*
Uldaman. Befindet sich im Ödland.

*BRD*
Blackrock Depths / Schwarzfelstiefen. Befinden sich im Blackrock (orly?).

*DM*
Dire Maul / Düsterbruch. Befindet sich in Feralas. Vorsicht. Wenn von DM geredet wird ist meistens Düsterbruch und NICHT die Todesminen (Dead Mines) gemeint.

*ST*
The Sunken Temple (AKA Temple of Atal'hakkar) / Der versunkene Tempel / Der Tempel von 
Atal'Hakkar. Befindet sich in den Sümpfen des Elends.

*Mara*
Maraudon. Befindet sich in Desolace.

*LBRS*
Lower Blackrockspire / Untere Blackrockspitze. Befindet sich im Blackrock.

*Scholo*
Scholomance (School of Necromancy). Befindet sich in den westlichen Pestländern

*Strat*
Stratholme (Unterteilt in zwei Hälften. UD / Baron und Living / Scarlet). Befindet sich in den östlichen Pestländern.

*Auchindoun*
Auchindoun. Befindet sich in Terrokar, Scherbenwelt. Expansion - The Burning Crusade

*Schlabby*
Schattenlabyrinth (Auchendium inni)

*Bota*
Botanikum (einer der Innis in der Festung der Stürme)

*Arka*
Arkatraz (Auch eine inni in der Festung der Stürme)

*Mecha*
Mechanar (Selbes wie Arka und Bota)

*Sklaven*
Sklavenunterkünfte (Einer der innis im Echsenkessel)

*DK*
Dampfkammer (Auch eine inni im Echsenkessel)

*ZH*
Zerschmetterte Hallen (Instanz in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle)

*TDM,MT*
Terasse der Magister,Magisters Terrace (Instanz auf der Insel von Quel danas)

*Krypta*
Auchenei Krypta (inni im Auchendium)

_*10er Gruppen*_

*UBRS*
Upper Blackrockspire / Obere Schwarzfelsspitze. Befindet sich im Blackrock.

*Kara*
Kharazan. Befindet sich im Gebirgspass der Totenwinde. Expansion - The Burning Crusade

_*20er Gruppen*_

*ZG*
Zul'Gurub. Befindet sich in Stranglethorn / Schlingendorntal.

*AQ*
Ahn'Qiraj / Ruins of Ahn'Qiraj (AQ20) / Die Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj. Befindet sich in Silithus.

_*25er Gruppen*_

*BT(selten auch BC)*
Black Citadel / Die schwarze Tempel. Befindet sich in Schattenmondtal, Scherbenwelt. Expansion - The Burning Crusade

*CoT / HdZ*
Caverns of Time / Die Höhlen der Zeit. Befinden sich in Tanaris. Spieleranzahl noch unbekannt. Expansion - The Burning Crusade

*Hellfire*
Hellfire Citadel / Die Höllenfeuerzitadelle. Befindet sich auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, Scherbenwelt. 
Expansion - The Burning Crusade

-Höllenfeuer Wall (5 Spieler)
-Blutschmelzöfen (5 Spieler)
-Militärflügel (5 Spieler)
-Magtheridons Hort (25 Spieler)

*CF*
Coilfang Reservoir. Befindet sich in Zangamarsh, Scherbenwelt. Expansion - The Burning Crusade

Besteht aus 3 Flügeln:

-5 Spieler, Stufe 58-60
-5 Spieler, Stufe 60-62
-25er Raid, Stufe 70

*TK*
Festung der Stürme, damit wird dann meistens die Ini Das Auge gemeint. Befindet sich im Netherstorm, Scherbenwelt. Expansion - The Burning Crusade

Zwei Flügel für jeweils fünf Spieler und einen 25er Raidflügel.

*Maggy*
Magtheridons Kammer (die 25er Inni in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle)

*MH*
Mount Hyjal/Hyjal summit/Die Schlacht um Berg Hyjal/HDZ3/Höhlen der Zeit 3 (Die 25er Inni in den Höhlen der Zeit)

*SW,SWP*
Sunwell Plateu (25er Raidinni auf der Insel von Quel danas

*SSC*
Serpentshrine Cavern/Schlangenschrein (25er Ini aus ddem Echsenkessel)

_*40er Gruppen*_

*MC*
Molten Core / Der geschmolzene Kern. Befindet sich im Blackrock.

*BWL*
Blackwing Lair / Pechschwingenhort. Befindet sich im Blackrock

*AQ*
Ahn'Qiraj / Temple of Ahn'Qiraj (AQ40) / Der Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj. Befindet sich in Silithus.

*Naxx*
Naxxramas. Befindet sich in den östlichen Pestländern.


_*Städte*_

*BB*
Booty Bay/Beutebucht. Befindet sich in Stranglethorn / Schlingendorntal.

*Ex*
Exodar. Befindet sich in den Azurmythosinseln.

*GS*
Goldshire. Befindet sich im Wald von Elwynn.

*IF*
Ironforge/Eisenschmiede. Befindet sich in Dun Morogh.

*OG*
Orgrimmar. Befindet sich in Durotar.

*SM*
Silbermond. Befindet sich im Immersangwald.

*SW *
Stormwind/Sturmwind. Befindet sich im Wald von Elwynn.

*TB*
Thunder Bluff/Donnerfels. Befindet sich in Mulgore.

*TM*
Tarren Mill / Tarrens Mühle. Befindet sich in Hillsbrad.

*UC*
Undercity/Unterstadt. Befindet sich in Tirisfal.

*XR*
Crossroads/Wegekreuz. Befindet sich im Brachland.

*SS*
SouthShore. Befindet sich in Hillsbrad.


_*Schlachtfelder*_

*BG*
Battleground / Schlachtfeld.

*AB*
Arathi Basin / Arathibecken.

*AV*
Alterac Valley / Alteractal,

*WSG*
Warsong Gulch / Kriegshymnenschluchtschlucht. Manchmal auch einfach nur WS.

*EotS*
Auge des Sturms


----------



## Carnificis (9. Dezember 2007)

_*III. Schurken:*_

*0-9*

*1k* = 1000
*5-8 *= bezeichnet eine Kitetaktik gegen Krieger, zusammengesetzt aus 5y(Schlagreichweite) und 8y (Intercept Reichweite)
*20/41, 30/0/31, 41/20 *= bezeichnet die jeweilige Talentpunktevergabe, die 3 Talentbaeume werden in folgender Reihenfolge aufgefuehrt: Meucheln, Kampf, Taeuschung. 0 Punkte in einem der Trees werden nur gekennzeichnet, wenn es sich dabei um den mittleren handelt (bspw. 30/0/31 als M/T Mix).

*A*

*AB *= s. Ambush, auch: Arathibecken, eines der Schlachtfelder
*AC* = Armor Class, Rüstungswert
*AEP *= Agility Equivalence Points, ein Bewertungssystem zur leichteren Vergleichbarkeit diverser Items
*Agi, Agility* = Beweglichkeit, eines der Hauptattribute des Schurken
*Aggro* = Aufmerksamkeit des Gegners, sollte vom Schurken im PvE tunlichst vermieden werden
*All Out* = alles geben, maximalen Schaden fahren, s. auch Burst, Nuken
*Ambush* = Hinterhalt, nur mit Dolchen und aus dem Stealth durchfuehrbare Faehigkeit
*AP *= Attack Power, Angriffskraft
*AR *= Adrenalinrausch, 31er Talent im Kampfbaum
*Assa, Asstree *= Meucheln, der erste der 3 Talentbaeume
*(Attack) Table* = Angriffstabelle nach der berechnet wird, ob ein Schlag trifft, verfehlt, ausgewichen, geblockt, pariert wird..
*Auto Attack *= automatischer Angriff
*Avg Dmg* = Durchschnittsschaden einer Waffe, ermittelt durch (Minimalschaden + Maximalschaden) : 2

*B*
*
BF* = Klingenwirbel, 21er Talent im Kampfbaum, selten: Blutfang, altes Schurken Ruestungsset
*Blind* = Blenden
*BS, Backstab* = Meucheln, Hauptangriff eines Dolchschurken mit Ausnahme von Mutilate
*Buff* = positive verstaerkende Zauber
*Build* = Talentpunktevergabe s. 20/41
*Burst (Dmg)* = explosionsartiger Schaden in kurzer Zeit

*C*

*Calc *= Programm, Tabelle o.Ae., um Berechnungen zu Talenten oder Items durchzufuehren
*Camo(u)* = Tarnung, Talent im Taeuschungsbaum
*CB* = Kaltbluetigkeit, 21er Talent im Meuchelnbaum
*CC* = Gruppenkontrolle, Fertigkeiten, die den Gegner in seinen Handlungsmoeglichkeiten einschraenken (s. auch Stuns, Slows, Mezzes)
*CloS, auch: CoS* = Mantel der Schatten
*Combat, Combattree *= Kampfbaum, der mittlere der 3 Talentbaeume
*CoP, auch: CPot* = Kampfkraft, Talent im Combattree
*CP*= Kombopunkt
*Crip, Crippling* = verkrueppelndes Gift (Sloweffekt)
*Crit* = kritischer Schlag, verursacht im Regelfall 200% Schaden, kann durch Talente wie Lethality fuer bestimmte Fertigkeiten auf 230% erhoeht werden
*CS* = Fieser Trick, s. Stun, CC
*Counter* = Gegenmittel, bspw. Abbruch eines Zaubers durch Kick
*Cycle* = Zyklus, Rotationsabfolge bestimmter Fertigkeiten

*D*

*D1, D2, D3* = Ruestungssets fuer Schurken (und teils auch Druiden) aus 5er Instanzen
*Dagger *= Dolch
*DC* = Dagger Combat, bezeichnet Waffenart und Build
*Deadly *= toedliches Gift (DoT-Effekt)
*Distract *= Ablenken
*DM* = Damage Meter, selten: Dire Maul, alte 5er Instanz
*Dodge* = Ausweichen
*DR* = nachlassender Effekt, bspw. bei Stuns: der zweite innerhalb des DR Timers haelt nur noch halb so lang wie der erste
*DT* = Toedlicher Wurf
*DW* = Beidhaendigkeit, passive Fertigkeit die es ermoeglicht, in jeder Hand eine Waffe zu tragen.
*DW Spec* = Beidhaendigkeitsspezialisierung, Talent im Kampfbaum

*E*

*EA *= Ruestung schwaechen, selten: Entfesselungskuenstler, Rassenfertigkeit der Gnome
*Eva, Evasion* = Entrinnen
*Evi, Eviscerate* = Ausweiden, durch Ruestung verminderter Finisher

*F*

*Feint* = Finte, Fertigkeit zum Aggroabbau
*Finisher* = Jede Fertigkeit, die zum Ausführen mindestens 1 Kombopunkt auf dem Gegner benoetigt
*FW* = Faustwaffe.

*G*

*Garrote* = Erdrosseln, Fertigkeit, einer unserer DoTs (s. auch Opener)
*GCD* = Globale Abklingzeit (betraegt bei Schurken 1Sek), die die Ausfuehrung saemtlicher anderer Fertigkeiten verhindert
*GB, Glancing Blow* = Streiftreffer
*Gouge* = Solarplexus, Fertigkeit, die den Gegner fuer kurze Zeit in seiner Handlungsfaehigkeit beschraenkt (s. CC, Mezz)

*H*

*Haste* = Angriffstempowertung
*Hemo* = Blutsturz, 21er Talent im Taeuschungsbaum
*Hit, HitR, Hit Rating *= Trefferwertung

*I*

*Imp.* = verbesserte Version von etwas, bspw. Imp.SS = Talent im Kampfbaum
*Instant *= sofort wirkendes Gift


*K*

*Kick *= Tritt, Fertigkeit um Zauber zu unterbrechen
*KS *= Nierenhieb, s. Stun, CC

*L*

*Latro&#8217;s* = beliebtes und gutes Schwert für die OH

*M*

*Mace* = Streitkolben
*Mezz *= bewegungseinschraenkender Effekt, der bei Schaden bricht oder brechen kann (beim Schurken: Blind, Sap, Gouge)
*MH, Main *= Waffenhand
*MoD* = Meister der Taeuschung, Talent im Taeuschungsbaum
*Mind Numb(ing) *= gedankenbenebelndes Gift
*Mongoose* = derzeit beste Waffenverzauberung
*MS *= Mortal Strike, Kriegertalent und -fertigkeit
*Mut(i), Mutilate* = Verstuemmeln, 41er Talent im Meuchelnbaum, benoetigt in beiden Haenden Dolche

*N*

*NB, Netherblade* = erstes BC Raidset des Schurken

*O*

*OH, Off* = Nebenhand, Schildhand
*OOC* = Out Of Combat, gibt dem Schurken die Moeglichkeit, wieder in Verstohlenheit zu gehen; auch: Out Of Charakter, Anmerkungen außerhalb des Charakters im Rollenspiel
*Opener *= Eroeffnungsangriff zu Beginn eines Kampfes

*P*

*PP, Pick Pocket* = Taschendiebstahl
*PPM* = Proc pro Minute, s.Proc.
*Prem(ed)* = Konzentration, Talent im Taeuschungsbaum
*Prep* = Vorbereitung, Talent im Taeuschungsbaum
*Proc* = Effekt einer Waffe oder eines Ruestungsteils, der bei einer Attacke mit einer bestimmten Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgeloest wird

*Q*

*QR* = schnelle Erholung, Talent im Meuchelnbaum

*R*

*RA* = gnadenlose Angriffe
*Rating *= Bewertung bspw. anhand eines AEP, auch: im Zusammenhang mit diversen Attributen als "Bruchstueck" des eigentlichen Attributs, s. Stats
*Res, Resilence* = Abhaertung, PvP-Attribut
*Resi* = Magiewiderstand
*Restealth *= ohne Vanish zu benutzen wieder in die Verstohlenheit wechseln
*Rogue* = Schurke. Die korrekte Schreibweise unserer Klasse. :>
*RS* = Unerbittliche Stoeße, Talent im Meuchelnbaum
*Rupture* = einer unserer Blutungseffekte (s. auch DoT, Finisher)

*S*

*Sap* = Kopfnuß
*SB *= Gezahnte Klingen, Talent im Taeuschungsbaum
*SF* = Schicksal besiegeln, Talent im Meuchelnbaum
*Shadowmeld* = Schattenhaftigkeit, Rassenfertigkeit der Nachtelfen.
*Shadowpanther* = www.shadowpanther.net , umfangreiche Datenbank diverser Items fuer Schurken, wendet ein vordefiniertes AEP an
*ShS, SStep, Shadowstep* = Schattenschritt, 41er Talent im Taeuschungsbaum
*Shiv*= Tueckische Klinge
*Skill *= Fertigkeit, auch: Fähigkeit eines Spielers
*Slayer&#8217;s Armor* = Schurkenset aus fortgeschrittenen Raidinstanzen
*Slow *= Verlangsamungseffekt
*SnD, Slice and Dice* = Zerhaeckseln, Hauptfinisher in Raids
*Spec* = Spezialisierung, bspw. die 4 Waffenspecs im Combattree; auch: Synonym für Build
*SS* = Finsterer Stoß, Hauptangriff mit Schwert, FW, Mace mit Ausnahme von Hemo
*Stealth* = Verstohlenheit, Fertigkeit
*stealthen* = In Verstohlenheit umherschleichen
*Stealthrun *= groeßtenteils in Verstohlenheit betriebenes Durchlaufen einer Instanz, um schnell an Kisten, Bosse oder andere Materialien zu gelangen. Kann solo oder zusammen mit anderen Schurken oder Druiden durchgefuehrt werden
*Stun *= Betaeubungseffekt, ausgeloest bspw. durch CS
*Stunlock* = Methode, den Gegner durch eine ausgekluegelte Abfolge von Fertigkeiten ueber einen langen Zeitraum betaeubt bzw. handlungsunfaehig zu halten
*stunnen* = betaeuben, einen Stun anwenden
*Style *= Sofortiger Angriff, praktisch jede aktiv anzuwendende Fertigkeit des Schurken außer Auto Attack, erscheint gelb im Kampflog
*Swirly Ball *= Beschreibung für den bunten Ball, der um den Charakter schwebte, waehrend man die Fertigkeit Detect Traps ausführte. Sie gab für 3 Minuten einen Buff, der Fallen in der Umgebung anzeigte. Seit Patch 1.11 ist diese Fertigkeit passiv und kann nicht mehr aktiv angewendet werden. VieleSchurken waren sehr traurig ueber den Verlust ihres innig geliebten Swirly Balls und starteten Proteste und Petitionen gegen die Abschaffung (&#8222;GIVE US SWIRLY BALL OR GIVE US DEATH!!!&#8220. Sogar ein Video » video.google.de/videosearch?q=swirly+ball wurde dafuer erstellt.
*Sword* = Schwert
*Sub, Subtree *= Taeuschungsbaum, der dritte der 3 Talentbaeume

*T*

*Tick *= Bezeichnung fuer einen einzelnen Effekt eines andauernden Ereignisses, bspw. bei einem DoT (Moroes' Rupture tickt fuer 1k Schaden!)
*Tree *= Talentbaum
*TT *= Disteltee

*U*

*Ultimate* = jeweils letztes und im Regelfall sehr starkes Talent eines Talentbaums

*V*

*Vanish* = Verschwinden

*W*

*WE* = Waffenexperte, Talent im Kampfbaum
*Whites, white Dmg* = jeglicher Schaden der Waffen- und Nebenhand durch Auto Attack
*WF* = Windfury, fuer Schurken staerkstes Supporter Totem des Schamanen
*WotF *= Wille der Verlassenen, Rassenfertigkeit der Untoten
*Wound* = Wundgift



_*IV. Magier*_


*Ae *= Arcane Explosion
*Ai* = Arcane Intellect
*Am* = Arcane Missels
*Ap* = Arcane Power
*Blizz* = Blizzard
*Bw* = Blast Wave
*Coc* = Cone of Cold
*Cs* = Counter spell
*Decure* = Remove lesser Curse
*Evo* = Evocation
*Pom* = Presence of Mind
*Fb* = Fireball
*Fn* = Frost Nova
*Frobo* = Frostbolt
*Fs* = Feuerschlag
*Moe* = Master of Elements; Barkeeper in Springfield
*Sheep* = Verwandlung
*Pb* = Pyroblast
*Poly *= Polymorph
*Blink* = Blinzeln
*H2O/Brot *= Herbeigezaubertes Wasser/Brot
*Mgem* = Manaedelstein
*Tele, Port* = Teleport und Portale
*WE* = Wasserelementar (Frostskillung)
*Int-buff* = Arkane Intelligenz/Brillanz


*Arkane Zauber*
Amplify Magic = Magie Verstärken
Arcane Blast = Arkanschlag
Arcane Explosion = Arkane Explosion
Arcane intellect = Arkane Intelligenz
Arcane Missiles = Arkane Geschosse
Arcane Power = Arkane Macht (T7; 30er Talent Arkan)
Blink = Blinzeln
Conjure Food = Brot Herbeizaubern
Conjure Water = Wasser Herbeizaubern
Counter Spell = Gegenzauber
Dampen Magic = Magie Dämpfen
Detect magic = Magie Entdecken
Evocation = Hervorrufung
Invisibility = Unsichtbarkeit
Mana shield = Manaschild
Polymorph = Verwandlung
Presence of Mind = Geistesgegenwart (T5; 20er Talent Arkan)
Remove lesser Curse = Geringen Fluch Aufheben
Slow = Verlangsamen (T9; 40er Talent Arkan)
Slow fall = Langsamer Fall
Spellsteal = Zauberraub
Teleport [Town] = Teleportieren [Stadt]


*Feuer Zauber*
Blast Wave = Druckwelle (T5; 20er Talent Feuer)
Combustion = Verbrennung (T7; 30er Talent Feuer)
Dragon&#8217;s Breath = Drachenodem (T9; 40er Talent Feuer)
Fire Blast = Feuerschlag
Fireball = Feuerball
Fire Ward = Feuer-Zauberschutz
Flamestrike = Flammenstoß
Molten Armor = Glühende Rüstung
Pyroblast = Pyroschlag (T3; 10er Talent Feuer)
Scorch = Versengen


*Eis Zauber*
Blizzard = Blizzard
Cold Snap = Käteeinbruch (T3; 10er Talent Frost)
Cone of Cold = Kältekegel
Frostbolt = Frostblitz
Frost Armor = Frost Rüstung
Frost Nova = Frost Nova
Frost Ward = Frost-Zauberschutz
Ice Armor = Eis Rüstung
Ice Barrier = Eis-Barrie (T7; 30er Talent Frost)
Ice Block = Eisblock (T5; 20er Talent Frost)
Ice Lance = Eislanze
Summon Water Elementar = Wasserelementar Beschwören (T9; 40er Talent Frost) 

*Talente*

*Fire/Feuer*
Blast Wave = Druckwelle
Burning Soul = Brennende Seele
Blazing Speed = Heiße Sohlen
Combustion = Verbrennung
Critical Mass = Kritische Masse
Dragon&#8217;s Breath = Drachenodem
Empowered Fireball = Machtvoller Feuerball
Fire Power = Feuermacht
Flame Throwing = Feuerwerfer
Impact = Einschlag
Ignite = Entzünden
Improved Fire Blast = Verbesserter Feuerschlag
Improved Fireball = Verbesserter Feuerball
Improved Flame strike = Verbesserter Feuerstoß
Improved Fire Ward = Verbesserter Feuer-Zauberschutz
Improved Scorch = Verbessertes Versengen
Incinerate = Verbrennen
Master of Elements = Meister der Elemente
Molten Fury = Glühender Zorn
Playing with Fire = Spiel mit dem Feuer
Pyroblast = Pyroschlag
Pyromaniac = Brandstifter


*Frost/Eis*
Artic Reach = Arktische Reichtweite
Artic Winds = Arktische Winde
Cold Snap = Kälteeinbruch
Elemental Precision = Elementar Focus
Empowered Frostbolt = Machtvoller Frostblitz
Frostbite = Erfrierung
Frost Channeling = Frost-Kanalisierung
Frost Warding = Schutz des Frostes
Frozen Core = Tiefgefroren
Ice Barrier = Eis Barriere
Ice Block = Eis Block
Ice Floes = Eisschollen
Ice Shards = Eissplitter
Improved Blizzard = Verbesserter Blizzard
Improved Cone of Cold = Verbesserter Kältekegel
Improved Frostbolt = Verbesserter Frostblitz
Improved Frost Nova = Verbesserte Frost Nova
Permafrost = Dauerfrost
Piercing Ice = Stechendes Eis
Shatter = Zertrümmern
Summon Water Elemental = Wasserelementar Beschwören
Winter&#8217;s Chill = Winterkälte

Water Elementar/Wasserelementar
Waterbolt = Wasserblitz
Frost Nova = Frostnova


*Arcane/Arkan*
Arcane Concentration = Arkane Konzentration
Arcane Fokus = Arkaner Fokus
Arcane Instability = Arkane Instabilität
Arcane Meditation = Arkane Meditation
Arcane Mind = Arkaner Geist
Arcane Potency = Arkane Kraft
Arcane Power = Arkane Macht
Arcane Resilience = Arkane Widerstandsfähigkeit
Arcane Subtlety = Arkanes Feingefühl
Empowered Arcane Missiles = Machtvolle Arkane Geschosse
Improved Arcane Explosion = Verbesserte Arkane Explosion
Improved Arcane Missiles = Verbesserte Arkane Geschosse
Improved Blink = Verbessertes Blinzeln
Improved Counterspell = Verbesserter Gegenzauber
Improved Mana shield = Verbessertes Mana Schild
Magic Absorption = Magische Verinnahmung
Magic Attunement = Einklang der Magie
Mind Mastery = Geistesbeherrschung
Presence of Mind = Geistesgegenwart
Prismatic Cloak = Prismatischer Mantel
Slow = Verlangsamen
Wand Specialisation = Zauberstab-spezialisierung

_*V. Hexenmeister:*_

*Die verschiedenen Steine:*

Soulstone = Seelenstein
Healthstone = Gesundheitsstein
Firestone = Feuerstein
Spellstone = Zauberstein
*
Diener(Pet):*

Doomguard = Verdammniswache (Diener)
Dreadsteed = Unser episches Pferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eye of Kilrogg = Auge von Kilrogg
Felguard = Teufelswache (Diener)
Felhunter = Teufelsjäger (Diener)
Felsteed = Teufelsross
Imp = Wichtel (Diener)
Infernal = Höllenbestie (Diener)
Voidwalker = Leerwandler (Diener)

*Fähigkeiten der Diener:*

*Wichtel: (Imp)*
Fire Bolt = Feuerblitz
Blood Pact = Blutpakt
Phase Shift = Phasenverschiebung
Fire Shield = Feuerschild

*Leerwandler (Voidwalker):*
Torment = Qual
Sacrifice = Opfern
Consume Shadows = Schatten Verzehren
Suffering = Leiden

*Sukkubus (Succubus):*
Lash of Pain = Schmerzenspeitsche
Soothing Kiss = Besänftigender Kuss
Seduce = Verführung

*Teufelsjäger (Felhunter):*
Devour Magic = Magie verschlingen
Tainted Blood = Besuldetes Blut
Spell Lock = Festzaubern

*Verdammniswache (Doomguard):*
War Thunder = Kriegsdonner: 160 Schaden und 2 Sekunden Stun an alle Gegner in 8 yd Reichweite
Dispell Magic = Magiebannung (wie beim Priester)
Cripple= Verkrüppeln: Bewegungstempo um 40% reduziert, Nah- und Fernkampfangriff dauernn 45% länger
Rain of Fire = Feuerregen: 800 Schaden über 8 Sekunden

*Sprüche:*
Amplify Curse = Fluch verstärken (Talent Gebrechen, 11 Punkte benötigt)
Banish = Bannen
Conflagration = Feuersbrunst (Spruch im Talent Zerstoerung, 31 Punkte benötigt)
Corruption = Verderben (Spruch)
Curse of Agony (CoA) = Fluch der Pein (Schaden-über-Zeit)
Curse of Doom = Fluch der Verdammnis (ab lvl60, 3200 Schaden nach 60sek)
Curse of Elements (CoE) = Fluch der Elemente
Curse of Exhaustion (CoEx) = Fluch der Erschöpfung( verlangsamt den Gegner, braucht 20-24 Talentpunkte in Gebrechen)
Curse of Recklessness = Fluch der Tollkühnheit
Curse of Shadows (CoS) = Schattenfluch
Curse of Tongues (CoT) = Fluch der Sprachen (+60% Castzeit)
Curse of Weakness (CoW) = Fluch der Schwäche
Dark Pact = Dunkler Pakt (Talent Gebrechen, 31 Punkte benötigt)
Death Coil = Todesmantel (Spruch, 2m Abklingzeit)
Demon Skin = Dämonenhaut
Demon Armor = Dämonenrüstung
Detect (Lesser) Invisibility = (Geringe) Unsichtbarkeit entdecken
Drain Mana = Mana abziehen
Enslave Demon = Dämonensklave
Hellfire = Höllenfeuer
Howl of Terror = Schreckensgeheul
Immolate = Feuerbrand (Feuer-Schaden-über-Zeit Zauber mit kurzer Castzeit)
Rain of Fire = Feuerregen
Shadowburn = Schattenbrand (Talent Zerstörung, 11 Punkte)
Shadowbolt(S = Schattenblitz (Spruch)
Soulfire = Seelenfeuer (Spruch)
Searing Pain = sengender Schmerz (1.5 s Castzeit Feuerschaden)
Sense Demons = Dämonenspüren
Siphon Life = Lebensentzug (Talent Gebrechen, 25 Punkte benötigt)
Unending Breath = Unendlicher Atem

Neu in der Burning Crusade:

Fel Armor = Teufelsrüstung (+100 Spelldamage, 20% mehr Heilung)
Incinerate = Entzünden (2,5 Sekunden Castzeit, Feuerzauber)
Ritual of Souls = Ritual der Seelen
Seed of Corruption = Saat der Verderbnis (DoT+AoE 2 Sek Castzeit)
Shadowfury = Schattenfurie (41er Talent aus dem Zerstörungsbaum)
Soulshatter = Seele brechen (50% Aggroreduce, 5mins Cooldown)
Unstable Afflictions = Instabile Gebrechen (41er Talent aus dem Gebrechenbaum) 
*
Affliction/Gebrechen:*

Suppression = Unterdrückung
Improved Corruption = Verbesserte Verderbnis
Improved Curse of Weakness = Verbesserter Fluch der Schäche
Improved Drain Soul = Verbesserter Seelendieb
Improved Life Tap = Verbesserter Aderlass
Improved Drain Life = Verbesserter Blutsauger
Improved Curse of Agony = Verbesserter Fluch der Pein
Fel Concentration = Teufelskonzentration
Amplify Curse = Fluch verstärken
Grim Reach = Grimmige Reichweite
Nightfall = Einbruch der Nacht
Improved Drain Mana = Verbessertes Mana entziehen
Siphon Life = Lebensentzug
Curse of Exhaustion = Fluch der Erschöpfung
Improved Curse of Exhaustion = Verbesserter Fluch der Erschöpfung
Shadow Mastery = Schattenbeherrschung
Dark pact (DP) = Dunkler Pakt

Ab der Burning Crusade:

Soul Siphon = Seelenentzug (kombiniert ehemalige Talente Improved Drain Soul und Drain Life)
Empowered Corruption = Machtvolle Verderbnis
Shadow Embrace = Umschlingende Schatten
Lasting Afflictions = Dauerhafte Gebrechen
Contagion = Ansteckung
Malediction = Verhängnis
Improved Howl of Terror = Verbesserter Schreckensgeheul
Unstable Afflictions = Instablile Gebrechen

*Demonology/Dämonologie:*

Improved Healthstone = Verbesserter Gesundheitsstein
Improved Imp = Verbesserter Wichtel
Demonic Embrace = Dämonische Umarmung
Improved Health funnel = Verbesserte Lebenslinie
Improved Void walker = Verbesserter Leerwandler
Fel Intellect = Teufelsintelligenz
Improved Succubus = Verbesserter Sukkubus
Fel Domination = Teufelsbeherrschung
Fel Stamina = Teufelsausdauer
Master Summoner = Meister der Beschwörung
Master Conjurer = Meister der Herbeizauberung // existiert nicht mehr
Master Demonologist = Meister der Dämonologie // neues Talent
Improved Enslave Demon = Verbesserter Dämonensklave
Demonic Sacriface = Dämonenopferung
Improved Firestone = Verbesserter Feuerstein
Unholy Power = Unheilige Macht
Soul Link(SL) = Seelenverbindung
Improved Spellstone = Verbesserter Zauberstein

Ab der Burning Crusade:

Demonic Aegis = ??
Demonic Fortitude = Dämonische Seelenstärke
Demonic Tactics = Dämonische Taktiken
Summon Felguard = Teufelswächter beschwören

*Destruction / Zerstörung:*

Improved Shadow Bolt = Verbesserter Schattenblitz
Cataclysm = Katastrophe
Bane = Dunkle Macht
Aftermath = Nachwirkung
Improved Firebolt = Verbesserter Feuerblitz
Improved Lash of Pain = Verbesserte Schmerzenspeitsche
Devastation = Verwüstung
Shadowburn = Schattenbrand
Intensity = Intensität
Destructive Reach = Zerstörerische Reichweite
Improved Searing Pain = Verbesserter Sengender Schmerz
Pyroclasm = Feuerschwall
Improved Immolate = Verbesserter Feuerbrand
Ruin = Verderben
Emberstorm = Glutsturm
Conflagrate = Feuersbrunst

Ab der Burning Crusade:

Nether Protection = Netherschutz
Soul Leech = Seele entziehen
Shadow and Flame = Schatten und Flamme
Shadowfury = Schattenfurie


----------



## Carnificis (9. Dezember 2007)

_*VI.Krieger*_

Skills/Fertigkeiten

Battleshout =Schlachtruf
Bloodrage = Blutwut
Berserker Rage = Berserkerwut
Challenging Shout = Herausforderungsruf
Charge = Sturmangriff
Cleave = Spalten
Deflection (früher Parry) = Abwehr (früher Parieren)
Demoralizing Shout = Demoralisierungsruf = demo
Disarm = Entwaffnen
Dual Wield = Beidhändigkeit = DW
Execute = Hinrichten
Hamstring = Kniesehne
Heroic Strike = Heldenhafter Stoß = HS
Intercept = Abafangen = auch oft mit "charge" verwechselt bzw gleichgesetzt.
Intimidating Shout = Drohruf = "fear" (Die Abkürzung ist generell für Furchteffekte gültig).
Mocking Blow = Spottender Draufschlag
Overpower = Überwältigen
Pummel = Zuschlagen (früher Verprügeln)
Recklessness = Tollkühnheit
Rend = Zerfleischen
Retaliation = Gegenschlag
Revenge = Rache
Shield Bash = Schildschlag (Schildhieb)
Shield Block = Schildblock
Shield Wall = Schildwall
Slam = Zerschmettern
Sunder Armor = Rüstung zerreißen
Taunt = Spott
Thunderclap = Donnerknall = Tc
Whirlwind = Wirbelwind

Stances = Haltungen

battle stance = Kampfhaltung
berserk stance = Berserkerhaltung
defensive stance = Verteidigungshaltung

Talents = Talente

Arms = Waffen

Improved Heroic Strike = Verbesserter Heldenhafter Stoß
(Improved) Deflection = (Verbesserte) Abwehr
Improved Rend = Verbessertes Zerfleischen
Improved Charge = Verbesserter Sturmangriff
Tactical Mastery = Taktikbeherrschung
Improved Thunderclap = Verbesserter Donnerknall
Improved Overpower = Verbessertes Überwältigen
Anger Management = Agressionsbewältigung
Deep Wounds = Tiefe Wunde
Two Handed Specialization = Zweihandbeherrschung
Impale = Pfählen
Axe Specialization = Axtbeherrschung
Sweeping Strikes = Weitreichende Stöße
Mace Specialization = (Streit-)Kolbenbeherrschung
Sword Specialization = Schwertbeherrschung
Polearm Specialization = Stangenwaffenbeherrschung
Improved Hamstring = Verbesserte Kniesehne
Mortal Strike = Tödlicher Stoß = MS


Fury = Furor

Booming Voice = Donnernde Stimme
Cruelty = Grausamkeit
Improved Demoralizing Shout = Verbesserter Demoralisierungsruf
Unbridled Wrath = Ungezügelter Zorn
Improved Cleave = Verbessertes Spalten
Piercing Howl = Durchdringendes Heulen
Blood Craze = Blutwahnsinn
Improved Battle Shout = Verbesserter Schlachtruf
Improved Execute = Verbessertes Hinrichten
Enrage = Wutanfall
Improved Slam = Verbessertes Zerschmettern
Death Wish = Todeswunsch
Improved Intercept = Verbessertes Abfangen
Improved Berserker Rage = Verbesserte Berserkerwut
Flurry = (Schlag-)Hagel
Bloodthirst = Blutdurst

Protection = Schutz

Shield Specialization = Schildspezialisierung
Anticipation = Vorrausahnung
Improved Bloodrage = Verbesserte Blutwut
Toughness = Zähheit
Iron Will = Eiserner Wille
Last Stand = Letztes Gefecht
Improved Shield Block = Verbesserter Schildblock
Improved Revenge = Verbesserte Rache
Defiance = Trotz
Improved Sunder Armor = Verbessertes Rüstungszerreissen
Improved Disarm = Verbessertes Entwaffnen
Improved Taunt = Verbesserter Spott
Improved Shield Wall = Verbesserter Schildwall
Improved Shield Bash = Verbesserter Schildschlag (Schildhieb)
Concussion Blow = Erschütternder Draufschlag
One-Handed Specialization = Einhandbeherrschung
Shield Discipline = Schildbeherrschung


_*VII. Druiden*_

baumdruiden - kosename für heildruiden mit tree of life (baum des lebens)
brezz - battlerezz, wiederbelebung im kampf
gdw = gabe der wildnis
mdw = mal der wildnis
roots = wurzeln
shapeshifting = gestaltwandel

Talente

Balance=Gleichgewicht

Starlight Wrath=Zorniges Sternenlicht
Nature's Grasp=Griff der Natur
Improved Nature's Grasp=Verbesserter Griff der Natur
Improved Moonfire=Verbessertes Mondfeuer
Focused Starlight=Gebündeltes Sternenlicht
Control of Nature=Naturherrschaft
Brambles=Dornenranken
Insect Swarm=Insektenschwarm
Nature's Reach=Reichweite der Natur
Celestial Focus=Himmlischer Fokus
Vengeance=Rache
Lunar Guidance=Weisheit des Mondes
Nature's Grace=Anmut der Natur
Moonglow=Mondschein
Balance of Power=Gleichgewicht der Kräfte
Moonfury=Mondfuror
Dreamstate=Traumzustand
Moonkin Form=Mondkingestalt
Improved Faerie Fire=Verbessertes Feenfeuer
Wrath of Cenarius=Zorn des Cenarius
Force of Nature=Naturgewalt

Feral Combat=Wilder Kampf

Ferocity=Wildheit
Feral Aggression=Wilde Aggression
Feral Instinct=Instinkt der Wildnis
Brutal Impact=Brutaler Hieb
Thick Hide=Dickes Fell
Feral Swiftness=Schnelligkeit der Wildnis
Feral Charge=Wilde Attacke
Sharpened Claws=Geschärfte Klauen
Primal Fury=Urfuror
Predatory Strikes=Raubtierschläge
Shredding Attacks=Schreddernde Angriffe
Savage Fury=Ungezähmte Wut
Faerie Fire (Feral)=Feenfeuer (Tiergestalt)
Nurturing Instinct=Beschützerinstinkt
Survival of the Fittest=Überleben der Stärksten
Heart of the Wild=Herz der Wildnis
Primal Tenacity=Wilde Zähigkeit
Leader of the Pack=Rudelführer
Improved Leader of the Pack=Verbesserter Rudelführer
Predatory Instincts=Instinkt des Raubtiers
Mangle=Zerfleischen

Restoration=Wiederherstellung

Improved Mark of the Wild=Verbessertes Mal der Wildnis
Furor=Ingrimm
Naturalist=Naturalist
Nature's Focus=Naturfokus
Natural Shapeshifter=Schnellwandlung
Omen of Clarity=Omen der Klarsicht
Subtlety=Feingefühl
Intensity=Intensität
Tranquil Spirit=Gelassener Geist
Improved Rejuvenation=Verbesserte Verjüngung
Improved Tranquility=Verbesserte Gelassenheit
Gift of Nature=Geschenk der Natur
Nature's Swiftness=Schnelligkeit der Natur
Empowered Touch=Machtvolle Berührung
Improved Regrowth=Verbessertes Nachwachsen
Living Spirit=Geist des Lebens
Swiftmend=Rasche Heilung
Natural Perfection=Vollkommenheit der Natur
Empowered Rejuvenation=Machtvolle Verjüngung
Tree of Life=Baum des Lebens

Alle Gestalten auf einen Blick

bär- und terrorbärgestalt
katzengestalt 
reisegestalt 
wassergestalt
moonkin oder mondkin (via talente im gleichgewichtsbaum)
tree of life oder baum des lebens (via talente im wiederherstellungsbaum)
fluggestalt und schnelle fluggestalt (60% und 260% fluggestalten, ab lv. 68, bzw. 70)

_*VIII. Prieser*_

SW: Schattenpriester, ein auf Schatten geskillter Priester

Talente

Discipline=Disziplin

Unbreakable Will=Unbezwingbarer Wille
Wand Specialization=Zauberstab-Spezialisierung
Martyrdom=Märtyrertum
Improved Power Word=>Shield=Verbessertes Machtwort=>Schild
Improved Power Word=>Fortitude=Verbessertes Machtwort=>Seelenstärke
Silent Resolve=Schweigsame Entschlossenheit
Absolution=Absolution
Inner Focus=Innerer Fokus
Meditation=Meditation
Improved Mana Burn=Verbesserter Manabrand
Mental Agility=Mentale Beweglichkeit
Improved Inner Fire=Verbessertes inneres Feuer
Mental Strength=Mentale Stärke
Divine Spirit=Göttlicher Willen
Improved Divine Spirit=Verbesserter göttlicher Willen
Force of Will=Macht des Willens
Focused Power=Fokussierte Macht
Power Infusion=Seele der Macht
Reflective Shield=Reflektierender Schild
Enlightenment=Erleuchtung
Pain Suppression=Schmerzunterdrückung

Holy=Heilig

Healing Focus=Heilfokus
Improved Renew=Verbesserte Erneuerung
Holy Specialization=Macht des Glaubens
Spell Warding=Zauberschutz
Divine Fury=Göttlicher Furor
Holy Nova=Heilige Nova
Blessed Recovery=Gesegnete Erholung
Inspiration=Inspiration
Searing Light=Sengendes Licht
Improved Healing=Verbesserte Heilung
Holy Reach=Heilige Reichweite
Healing Prayers=Heilende Gebete
Spirit of Redemption=Geist der Erlösung
Spiritual Guidance=Geistige Führung
Spiritual Healing=Spirituelle Heilung
Surge of Light=Woge des Lichts
Holy Concentration=Heilige Konzentration
Lightwell=Brunnen des Lichts
Blessed Resilience=Gesegnete Abhärtung
Empowered Healing=Machtvolle Heilung
Circle of Healing=Kreis der Heilung

Shadow=Schatten

Spirit Tap=Willensentzug
Blackout=Blackout
Shadow Affinity=Schattenaffinität
Improved Shadow Word=>Pain=Verbessertes Schattenwort=>Schmerz
Shadow Focus=Schattenfokus
Improved Psychic Scream=Verbesserter psychischer Schrei
Improved Mind Blast=Verbesserter Gedankenschlag
Mind Flay=Gedankenschinden
Shadow Weaving=Schattenwirken
Shadow Reach=Schattenreichweite
Improved Fade=Verbessertes Verblassen
Silence=Stille
Vampiric Embrace=Vampirumarmung
Improved Vampiric Embrace=Verbesserte Vampirumarmung
Focused Mind=Fokussierte Gedanken
Darkness=Dunkelheit
Shadow Resilience=Abhärtende Schatten
Shadowform=Schattengestalt
Shadow Power=Schattenmacht
Misery=Elend
Vampiric Touch=Vampirberührung


----------



## Carnificis (9. Dezember 2007)

_*IX. Paladin*_

sdm = segen der macht
sdw = segen der weisheit
sdr = segen der rettung
sdl = segen des lichts
sdf = segen der freiheit
sdk = segen der könige
sds = segen des schutzes
sdo = segen der opferung
GS = gottesschild

Talente

Holy=Heilig

Divine Strength=Göttliche Stärke	
Divine Intellect=Göttliche Weisheit
Spiritual Focus=Spiritueller Fokus
Improved Seal of Righteousness=Verbessertes Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit
Unyielding Faith=Unumstößlicher Glaube
Improved Lay on Hands=Verbesserte Handauflegung
Aura Mastery=Aurenbeherrschung
Healing Light=Heilendes Licht
Illumination=Illumination
Improved Blessing of Wisdom=Verbesserter Segen der Weisheit
Sanctified Light=Geweihtes Licht
Divine Favor=Göttliche Gunst
Pure of Heart=Reinen Herzens
Purifying Power=Reinigende Macht
Holy Power=Heilige Macht
Light's Grace=Anmut des Lichts
Holy Shock=Heiliger Schock
Blessed Life=Gesegnetes Leben
Holy Guidance=Heilige Führung
Divine Illumination=Göttliche Eingebung

Protection=Schutz

Improved Devotion Aura=Verbesserte Aura der Hingabe	
Redoubt=Verschanzen
Precision=Präzision
Guardian's Favor=Gunst des Hüters
Toughness=Zähigkeit
Anticipation=Vorahnung
Shield Specialization=Schild-Spezialisierung
Improved Righteous Fury	=Verbesserter Zorn der Gerechtigkeit
Blessing of Kings=Segen der Könige
Improved Concentration Aura=Verbesserte Aura der Konzentration
Improved Hammer of Justice=Verbesserter Hammer der Gerechtigkeit
Stoicism=Gleichmut
Spell Warding=Zauberschutz
Blessing of Sanctuary=Segen des Refugiums
Reckoning=Abrechnung
One-Handed Weapon Specialization=Einhandwaffen-Spezialisierung
Sacred Duty=Heilige Pflicht
Holy Shield=Heiliger Schild
Ardent Defender=Unermüdlicher Verteidiger
Weapon Expertise=Waffenexperte
Avenger's Shield	=Schild des Rächers

Retribution=Vergeltung

Improved Blessing of Might=Verbesserter Segen der Macht
Benediction=Segnung
Improved Judgement=Verbessertes Richturteil
Improved Seal of the Crusader=Verbessertes Siegel des Kreuzfahrers
Deflection=Abwehr
Pursuit of Justice=Streben nach Gerechtigkeit
Seal of Command=Siegel des Befehls
Conviction=Überzeugung
Vindication=Rechtschaffene Schwächung
Crusade=Kreuzzug
Improved Retribution Aura=Verbesserte Aura der Vergeltung
Eye for an Eye=Auge um Auge
Two-Handed Weapon Specialization=Zweihandwaffen-Spezialisierung
Sanctity Aura=Aura der Heiligkeit
Improved Sanctity Aura=Verbesserte Aura der Heiligkeit
Sanctified Judgement=Geweihtes Richturteil
Vengeance=Rache
Sanctified Crusader=Geweihter Kreuzfahrer
Repentance=Buße
Divine Purpose=	Göttliche Bestimmung
Fanaticism=Fanatismus
Crusader Strike=Kreuzfahrerstoß


_*X. Jäger*_

Kürzel
BM=Beastmaster=ein auf (hauptsächlich)Tierherrschaft geskillter Jäger
MM/Melee=Marksman=ein auf (hauptsächlich)Treffsicherheit geskillter Jäger
SV=ein auf (hauptsächlich)Überleben geskillter Jäger
Pet=Begleiter des Jägers
HM=Jägermal
AS=Automatischer Schuss
Steady=Zuverlässiger Schuss


Fähigkeiten

Jägermal
Ablenkender Schuß
Auge des Wildtieres
Rückzug
Totstellen
Erschütternder Schuß
Leuchtfeuer
Salve
Bereitschaft

Die Fallen

Eiskältefalle
Feuerbrandfalle
Frostfalle
Sprengfalle

Die Stiche
Skorpidstich
Vipernstich
Schlangenstich
Stich des Flügeldrachen

Die Aspekte
Aspekt des Rudels
Aspekt der Wildnis
Aspekt des Falken
Aspekt des Geparden
Aspekt des Affen
Aspekt der Viper
Aspekt des Wildtiers

Die Talente des Begleiters

Knurren
Einziges Talent, was nichts kostet und für jedes Pet zur Verfügung steht. Macht nur Aggro.

Ducken
Von jedem Pet lernbar. Verringert die Aggro.

Skorpidgift
Nur von Skorpiden lernbar. Macht ein 8 Sekunden DoT mit Naturschaden. stapelbar

Wutgeheul
Nur von Wölfen lernbar. In einem 15 Meter Radius erhält jeder bei seinem nächsten Angriff zusätzlichen Schaden.

Kreischen
Nur von Fledermäusen, Eulen und Aasvögeln lernbar. In einem 5 Meter Radius wird von allen Gegnern 4 Sekunden lang die Angriffskraft gesenkt.

Vestohlenheit
Nur von Katzen lernbar. Tarnt die Katze und der erste Angriff aus dem Tarnmodus heraus macht erhöhten Schaden.

Blitzschlagatem
Nur von Windnattern lernbar. Ein aus mittlerer Distanz anwendbarer Naturschadenangriff.


_*XI. Schamanen*_

Resto=Heilschamane
Ele=Ein auf (hauptsächlich) Elemente geskillter Schamane

WdH=Welle der heulung
gWdH=geringe Welle der Heilung
CH=(Chainheal=)Kettenheilung
PdH=Pfad der Heilung

Tmana = Totem des Manaflusses
Terde = Totem der Erdstärke
Tklaue = Totem der Steinklaue
Thaut = Totem der Steinhaut
Tanmut = Totem der luftgleichen Anmut


----------



## Carnificis (9. Dezember 2007)

_*XII.Bossnamen*_

*Kael*
Kael´thas Sonnenwanderer (Entweder der Endboss aus TK oder der Endboss aus der TDM Inni)

*Bruta*
Brutalus (Boss im Sunwell Plateu)

*KJ*
Kil Jaeden (Finaler Endboss im Sunwell Plateu und auch zugleich Letzter grosser Endboss vor dem Addon)

*Illi*
Illidan Stormrage (Endboss aus dem Schwarzen Tempel)

*RoS*
Reliquary of souls /Reliquium der Seelen (ein Gegner im Schwarzen Tempel)


________________________________________________________________________________




bei folgenden finde ich nichts:
VII. Druiden
VIII. Prieser
IX. Paladin
X. Jäger
XI. Schamanen
Kann hier an der stelle wer helfen? Irgentwelche Quellenangaben oder Tipps welöche Begriffe ich in der sufu benutzten kann bei Slang und Abkürzungen hab ich schon fast alles durch und über die 5 Klassen finde ich leider nichts -.- hab jetzt für alle die Talente auf deutsch und englisch gefunden brauche jetzt nurnoch die Fähigkeiten in beiden Sprachen und die Abkürzungen

PLS HELP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (9. Dezember 2007)

/Beiträge gelöscht

Na, das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Formatierung der allgemeinen und Städte/Instanzkürzel ist schick. Jetzt noch so etwas für die einzelnen Klassen + die fehlenden und dann wird das einer der umfassendsten Stickys, die mir bekannt sind.


----------



## TuPaC_X (10. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schöne Hilfe für Anfänger.

Zu beanstanden hätt ich nur deine Ini kürzel.

RF, HDW, BSF, BFT, Friedhof, Bibi, Kathe, Kral, Hügel
was anderes als die hab ich noch NIE gesehen...

des weiteren BC bedeutet "Burning Crusade" oder TBC...

Black Tempel oder wie auch immer nennnen die meisten BT!!

Mach ma nen Thread auf und frag was BC is^^
99,9% werden antworten "Burning Crusade"

ansonsten ToP Thread und sehr interessant.
Nice work

mfg Tupac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (10. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Hilfe für Anfänger.
> 
> Zu beanstanden hätt ich nur deine Ini kürzel.
> 
> ...


also das meiste was in dem Thread drinnen steht habe ich aus diversen foren und Datenbanken "abgeschrieben" und um erlich zu sein bei dem Kürzel für Black Temple hab ich auch n bissle blöd geguckt aber da ich noch keinen 70ger habe, geschweige denn einen der da rein KANN dachte ich mir der muss es besser wissen^^

Und als Anmerkung: is noch lange nicht fertig aber ohne EURE Hilfe werde ich es auch nicht schaffen, da ich mich nicht mit jeder Klasse auskenne und das I-net hab ich die letzten 2Nächte durch gesucht und nichts mehr gefunden also:


PLS HELP^^
jegliche Quellen, Kürzel der Klassenspezifischen Fähigkeiten und Die Enlglischen Namen der Fähigkeiten werden noch benötigt Fertig sind NUR der Schurke und evtl. der Magier aber ich habt sicher alle noch was^^


----------



## Dalmus (10. Dezember 2007)

Äußerst umfangreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu bemängeln wäre vielleicht, daß es nicht nur um Abkürzungen geht, sondern es eher ein Glossar ist.

Auch bei den Instanzen ist mir einiges aufgefallen. Beispielsweise:


Carnificis schrieb:


> *Hellfire*
> Hellfire Citadel / Die Zitadelled es Höllenfeuers. Befindet sich auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, Scherbenwelt.
> Expansion - The Burning Crusade
> 
> ...



Das macht den Anschein, daß Du nach dem Copy'n'Paste nicht noch einmal überarbeitet hast.
Auch die Spielerzahl für HDZ3 ist ja nun inzwischen bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich mein halt wenn jez ein Anfänger deinen Thread liest is des echt ne große hilfe für ihn aber wenn er bei uns im /1 Channel schreibt: lfg SFK, oder RFK würde keiner wissen was er meint^^

dann solln die "neuen"lieber schreiben /1 lfg "voller name der instanz" (des wird mehr erfolg haben)

schreib da am besten noch was dazu weil die inikürzel sind au von server zu server anders...

Trotzdem super thread (hat bestimmt lang gedauert)^^

sowas brauchen müssen die leute lesen wenn se WoW anfangen dann vertehen se wenigstens was wenn se öffentlichen Chat lesen^^

mfg Tupac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EdIT: bei abkürzungen würd ich noch WL (Warlock) einfügen, später sagen fast alle WL


----------



## Carnificis (10. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Äußerst umfangreich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie gesagt bin noch am Überarbeiten bis jetzt ist es fast nur suchen, kopieren und einfügen gewesen. Muss selber noch "Nachforschen" ob alles denn richtig ist und das dauert bei der Masse an Infos. 
Und ja ist eher ein Glossar aber eigentlich wollt ich anfagst nur einen Sammelthread erstellen und nichts "Großes" aber evtl. frag ich mal nen Moderator ab dr Sticky noch umbenannt werden kann, damit aus der Überschrift gleich mehr Infos hervorgehen. Und das Englisch-Deutsch "muss" sein, da mir immer mehr auffällt, dass viele de Englischen Begriffe benutzen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer^^ und hier kann man kurz nachschlagen, da auch viele "Kürzel" Enlischen Ursprungs sind ist das eigentliche Prinzip:
Kürzel-Originalbedeutung(meist Englisch)-Deutsche Bedeutung
so ist meiner Meinung nach alles sehr verständlich
Und ganz erlich HDZ3? ich weis nichmal welche Ini genau das ist ^^ korigier mal pls meinen Fehler damit ich ihn sofort beheben kann, ist halt noch alles im Aufbau und wie gesagt muss alles Prüfen und so^^

@Tupac: meiner Meinung nach ist das Größte Problem die zu späte Eindeutschung der Namen, da sich mit der Zeit diese ganzen Kürzel gebildet haben und auch nach der Eindeutschung erhalten geblieben sind und von dem  Englischen Kürzel zu dem Deutschen Namen zu kommen ist in den meisten Fällen ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit


----------



## TuPaC_X (10. Dezember 2007)

@Tupac: meiner Meinung nach ist das Größte Problem die zu späte Eindeutschung der Namen, da sich mit der Zeit diese ganzen Kürzel gebildet haben und auch nach der Eindeutschung erhalten geblieben sind und von dem  Englischen Kürzel zu dem Deutschen Namen zu kommen ist in den meisten Fällen ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit
[/quote]

Da gib ich dir vollkommen recht


----------



## Itarus (10. Dezember 2007)

Wenigstens einer gibt sich hier Mühe!
Also... APPLAUS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (10. Dezember 2007)

nettes topic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einige begriffe wusste auch nich was sie genau bedeuten..
aber halt einige von denen hab ich auch noch nich in 
einem channel gesehen oder sonst wo..

naja trotzdem sehr nett!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG Langamr


----------



## Langmar (10. Dezember 2007)

*mfG Langmar

sry^^


----------



## Kujon (10. Dezember 2007)

vote for sticky^^ ist schon sehr viel wissenswertes drin, danke für die arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann vllt noch für druiden ein paar spezielle dinge/abkürzungen, welche ich grad noch nicht im beitrag gesehen habe, ergänzen - mit dem wird man immer mal wieder konfrontiert:

shapeshifting - gestaltwandel
mdw - mal der wildnis (buff), oder analog, sieht man zwar selten: gdw - gabe der wildnis (gruppenbuff)
brezz - battlerezz, wiederbelebung im kampf
moonkin - gleichgewicht-skillung (caster)
baumdruiden - kosename für heildruiden mit tree of life (baum des lebens)
rudelführer (talent im wilder-kampf baum)
roots - wurzeln (fähigkeit des druiden)
anregen - um 400% erhöhte manareg, während x sekunden (fähigkeit des druiden)

hier noch alle gestalten des druiden, leider nur noch nicht grad mit levelangabe:

bär- und terrorbärgestalt (alle)
katzengestalt (alle)
reisegestalt (alle)
wassergestalt (alle)
moonkin oder mondkin (via talente im gleichgewichtsbaum)
tree of life oder baum des lebens (via talente im wiederherstellungsbaum)
fluggestalt und schnelle fluggestalt (60% und 260% fluggestalten, ab lv. 68, bzw. 70)


so, hoffe ich habe keine fehler gemacht, werde hier noch ergänzen, sollte mir noch was einfallen.

und thx nochmals, denke der thread verdient ein dickes /sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (10. Dezember 2007)

Kujon schrieb:


> vote for sticky^^ ist schon sehr viel wissenswertes drin, danke für die arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo cool vielen dank gib mir 2 mins zum verarbeiten^^


Edit: geh jetzt und hau mich aufs Ohr, hab die letzten 2 Tage durch gemacht^^, werde dann morgen alles abarbeiten, was Ihr postet und wenn das Sammeln fertig ist, dann werde ich es überarbeiten, könnt aber schon mit verbesserungen anfangen^^

MfG und gute Nacht,
Carnificis


----------



## El_Muchacho (10. Dezember 2007)

nette Umschreibung für Gleichgewichts-Druiden fehlt noch: Lasereule


----------



## TuPaC_X (10. Dezember 2007)

Aja, einwas hätt ich noch^^

kannst au die buff kürzel mit reinnehmen, die sind auch dann sehr hilfreich.

sprich: sdm, sds, sdk usw....

/vote for sticky natürlich^^

hau rein

mfg tupac


----------



## Dalmus (10. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> /vote for sticky natürlich^^


Euch ist aber nicht entgangen, daß der Thead bereits ein sticky ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (10. Dezember 2007)

n1 

LMAA noch rein dann passt es =O

mfg
mgh


----------



## Phant0m (10. Dezember 2007)

ich hab da auch was zu beanstanden ^^

gleich am anfang -> AE kommt nicht von arkane explosion, das is einfach die kürzeste fassung von
"aoe" selbst zu daoc zeiten sagte jeder "ae"

und aoe is auch schon eine abkürzung und zwar von "pbaoe" was so viel heißt wie point blank area of effekt.
und das is eigentlich die art zauber was arkane explosion is.
es gibt aber noch ne andere art von ae (der vollständigkeitshalber) und zwar den "gtaoe" oder auch "gtae"
der "ae" vom hunter und der blizzard vom mage sind gtaoe was soviel heißt wie "ground target area (of) effekt"

und bei "r" hab ich auch noch was gefunden ^^
"roots" sicherlich kommt es aus der sicht der meißten von "wurzeln" aus dem englischen, aber frostnova is ebenfalls ein "root" zauber, was nichts anderes bedeutet als einen spieler oder einen mob bewegungsunfähig zu machen.

und bevor jemand sagt "das wird in wow nich so genannt" kann ich getrost sagen es wird doch so genannt von einigen leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für druiden hätte ich auch noch was -> boonkin oder oomkin oder auch boomkin (les ich recht häufig in den allgemein channels)

nichts desto trotz, danke für die mühe und vote vor sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (11. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Aja, einwas hätt ich noch^^
> 
> kannst au die buff kürzel mit reinnehmen, die sind auch dann sehr hilfreich.
> 
> ...


wär nett wenn Du/Ihr diese Liste noch Postet könntet, da ich sie nicht alle kenne 

THX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nii_chan (11. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch, vielen Dank fuer den Thread! ;D
Ich zock Wow auch schon ne ganze weile, zwar kein Jahr wie manch andere aber immerhin.
Und ja, auch ich komme immernoch mit einigen Abkuerzungen durcheinander, bzw. weiß einfach nicht was sie heißen. *lach*
Mein Freund spielt zwar schon ueber 2 Jahre und er ist auch oft bei mir (Dauer-Lan xD) aber ich kann ihn eben auch nicht IMMER fragen. 
Deshalb, Thx ^_^

nii


----------



## Carnificis (11. Dezember 2007)

An der Stelle möchte ich nochmal um Eure Hilfe bitten!!!
Meine "Resourcen" gehen langsam aus und ich hab noch nicht die Kürzel für die klassenspezifischen Fähigkeiten, abgesehen vom Mage und Rogue.
Also pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## voltagon (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds super, danke dafür



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (11. Dezember 2007)

hm.. was heisst eig. wenn jemand zb sagt : das is son richtiges 0815 team ? für was steht das 0815 ?oO...
mfg


----------



## voltagon (11. Dezember 2007)

0815 steht für billig / heruntergekommen
kommt aber nicht aus wow die Redensart


----------



## Carnificis (11. Dezember 2007)

0815 heist glaub ich losser oder standart, normalos wirk auch in "Bruce Allmächtig" benutzt^^


----------



## Isegrim (11. Dezember 2007)

Standard, gewöhnlich, nichts Besonderes. Entspricht in etwa „Schema F“.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/08/15_%28Redewendung%29


----------



## Ameisenbob (11. Dezember 2007)

Und du bist ein relativ neuer Spieler?^^
Aber schön gemacht, besonders für newbies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (11. Dezember 2007)

bischen mehr als nen halbes Jahr dabei und hab auch alles "nur" rausgesucht und hier zusammengefügt^^
naja n paar Sachen hab ich allein gemacht aber das meiste mit Hilfe^^


----------



## GangstaT (11. Dezember 2007)

für newbies ist der guide nicht ganz so gut weil sie manche begriffe rest später oda wahrscheinlich gar nicht brauchen
trotzdem großes lob an deine arbeit


----------



## Carnificis (11. Dezember 2007)

GangstaT schrieb:


> für newbies ist der guide nicht ganz so gut weil sie manche begriffe rest später oda wahrscheinlich gar nicht brauchen
> trotzdem großes lob an deine arbeit


Was meinste denn wie ich es verbessern kann? Und welchen Teil meinst du jetzt genau?


----------



## NFS (11. Dezember 2007)

also das sind die mir bekannten pala kürzel:
sdm = segen der macht (wichtig!!)
sdw = segen der weisheit (relativ wichtig)
sdr = segen der rettung (hilfreich)
sdl = segen des lichts (naja...ich benutz den nie, aber wenn man mehrere palas hat is der ne nette heilunterstützung)
sdf = segen der freiheit (joar sehr hilfreich eigentlich)
sdk = segen der könige (wichtig!! wie sdm sehr gerne gesehen bei deinen mitspielern)
sds = segen des schutzes (naja....ganz hilfreich in manchen situationen)
sdo = segen der opferung (meiner meinung nach total unnütz)

so dann kenn ich noch (aber wahrscheinlich von server zu server unterschiedlich):
GS = gottesschild (=angstbubble-.- unter palas nich gern gesehn)
der "lowladin" ist ein protection(schutz) geskilltzer pala
der "rodolowladin"(bin mir bei der schreibweise net sicher!!) ist ein vergelt geskillter pala
und als "hirngeskillten" pala bezeichnet man holy(also heilig) palas
so weit ich weiss werden diese begriffe unter palas nich so sonderlich gern gesehen da alles ausser holy dabei in den dreck gezogen wird

pala unspeziefisch: RS = ruhestein (oder auch HS = Hearthstone)

ich hoffe ich kann damit ein paar neueinsteiger palas helfen

so das wars von meiner seite


----------



## Ronas (12. Dezember 2007)

du hattest ziemliche langeweile oder xDDD


----------



## Carnificis (12. Dezember 2007)

Ronas schrieb:


> du hattest ziemliche langeweile oder xDDD


sagen wir so ich war grad am zocken und da kam, wie so oft, eine dieser saätze die keine Worte sondern NUR kürzel beinhalten und ich stend da und fragte mich: Was will der?!? Und joa dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr und bin hier ins Forum gekommen und hab ein bisschen rumgelesen^^ und dann kam ich auf die Idee hier mal sonnen "Sammelthread" zu erstellen und joa das Ergebniss kannst du hier begutachten^^


----------



## TuPaC_X (13. Dezember 2007)

NFS schrieb:


> also das sind die mir bekannten pala kürzel:
> sdm = segen der macht (wichtig!!)
> sdw = segen der weisheit (relativ wichtig)
> sdr = segen der rettung (hilfreich)
> ...



Ergänze: SdR Segen des Refügmius

geläufige paladinnamen: Tankadin , Schockadin, Holy-Paladin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Prot Pala ist eig. auch ein relativ verbreiteter Begriff


----------



## Hulk² (14. Dezember 2007)

Zum Mage kann ich ja noch was beitragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Blink = Blinzeln (20 Meter vorporten)
H2O/Brot = Herbeigezaubertes Wasser/Brot
Mgem = Manaedelstein
Tele, Port = Teleport und Portale
WE = Wasserelementar (Frostskillung)
Int-buff = Arkane Intelligenz/Brillanz

Zum Schamanen:
Tmana = Totem des Manaflusses
Terde = Totem der Erdstärke
Tklaue = Totem der Steinklaue
Thaut = Totem der Steinhaut
Tanmut = Totem der luftgleichen Anmut

Okay wenn ich neues finde melde ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (14. Dezember 2007)

Hulk² schrieb:


> Zum Mage kann ich ja noch was beitragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


cool vielen Dank habs grad schnell eingetragen^^


_*Mehr Leute wie Hulk² und TuPaC_X braucht das Land, oder auch nur dieser thread ^^*_


----------



## Devilhimself (15. Dezember 2007)

einfach omg


----------



## SixtenF (16. Dezember 2007)

Carnificis schrieb:


> _*X. Jäger*_
> 
> Kürzel
> BM=Beastmaster=ein auf (hauptsächlich)Tierherrschaft geskillter Jäger
> ...



BM,MM,Pet .... (ach es gibt ja auch SV)   :-)



Carnificis schrieb:


> Jägermal
> Ablenkender Schuß
> Auge des Wildtieres
> Rückzug
> ...



Bereitschaft gibts auch noch (sehr wichtig)



Carnificis schrieb:


> Die Fallen
> 
> Eiskältefalle
> Feuerbrandfalle
> ...



Die Schlangendingsdafalle (weiss den namen gerade nicht)



Carnificis schrieb:


> Die Stiche
> Skorpidstich
> Vipernstich
> Schlangenstich



Stich des Fluegeldrachen



Carnificis schrieb:


> Die Aspekte
> Aspekt des Rudels
> Aspekt der Wildnis
> Aspekt des Falken
> ...



Aspect der Viper
Aspect des Wildtiers (hab den sinn immer noch nicht ganz durchschaut gibt es aber :-) )

fehlt noch


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Dezember 2007)

SP= Schattenpriester

MfG Schadoweye, SP aus Leidenschaft^^


----------



## Manani (17. Dezember 2007)

"Heiler / Healer:
Gesundheit! Berufsklassen, die sich um Heilung und Wiederbelebung der Mitspieler kümmern sind Priester, Druide und – mit Einschränkungen – Paladin und Schamane. Der Heiler ist der beste Freund des Tanks – und umgekehrt: Der eine hält den anderen am Leben, damit der wiederum dafür sorgt, dass sich keine Gegner am Heiler vergreifen."

Dieser Abschnitt sollte noch einmal überarbeitet werden. Zum einen sind Heiler keine Berufsklassen, und zum anderen werden Dir Schamanen und Paladine aufs Dach steigen, weil Du sie nur mit Einschränkungen als Heiler bezeichnest. Jede dieser Klassen ist ein vollwertiger Heiler, die bei gewissen Kämpfen halt ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.

Ansonsten eine nette Zusammenfassung, selbst wenn vieles kopiert worden ist. Hat sicherlich auch so ne Menge Zeit gekostet und sollte einfach mal honoriert werden, anstatt immer nur alles schlecht zu reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (18. Dezember 2007)

Manani schrieb:


> "Heiler / Healer:
> Gesundheit! Berufsklassen, die sich um Heilung und Wiederbelebung der Mitspieler kümmern sind Priester, Druide und – mit Einschränkungen – Paladin und Schamane. Der Heiler ist der beste Freund des Tanks – und umgekehrt: Der eine hält den anderen am Leben, damit der wiederum dafür sorgt, dass sich keine Gegner am Heiler vergreifen."
> 
> Dieser Abschnitt sollte noch einmal überarbeitet werden. Zum einen sind Heiler keine Berufsklassen, und zum anderen werden Dir Schamanen und Paladine aufs Dach steigen, weil Du sie nur mit Einschränkungen als Heiler bezeichnest. Jede dieser Klassen ist ein vollwertiger Heiler, die bei gewissen Kämpfen halt ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.
> ...



Mich trifft keine "Schuld" an der Formulierung und dem Inhalt, hab es original aus dem Buffed.de-Glossar kopiert aber ich werd es überarbeiten, wenn ich denn die "richtige" formulierung gefunden habe^^


----------



## skafds (18. Dezember 2007)

Guter Beitrag muss ich sagen


----------



## Hulk² (19. Dezember 2007)

Für Druide
MF = Moonfire (Brrrr Moonfire^^)
SF = Starfire
Bärchen = Bärform
Kätchen = Katzenform
Robby = Robbenform
Piepmatz = Vogelform
Moonkin, Boomkin, Boonkin, Doomkin, Oomkin = Mondkinform

Allgemeine
kA = Keine Ahnung
kp = Kein Plan
kb = Kein bock
 Das wars auch

@Isegrim dein altes Ava war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (8. Januar 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> _*XI. Schamanen*_
> 
> Tmana = Totem des Manaflusses
> Terde = Totem der Erdstärke
> ...



Wo hast du diese Abkürzungen her?
Hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen, daß die so benannt wurden.
Wenn jemand von mir Totems haben will, wird entweder der Name ohne "Totem der/des" gesagt oder der Effekt, den es auslöst: "stell bitte Mana" oder "kann ich agi haben"

Was dagegen fehlt ist zB die Abkürzung "Resto" für einen Heilschamanen oder "Ele" für einen, der Elementarkampf geskillt hat, sowie "Hybrid" für diverse Mischformen (zB Ele-/Resto-Schami zum Leveln und für einfachere Inis)
Auch die Abkürzungen von Sprüchen und Talenten könnten in die Liste, beim Heiler zB WdH (Welle der Heilung), gWdH (geringe Welle der Heilung, CH (Chainheal = Kettenheilung), PdH (Pfad der Heilung - Talent, was die Wirksamkeit von WdH erhöht), ...



Carnificis schrieb:


> *Heiler / Healer:*
> Gesundheit! Berufsklassen, die sich um Heilung und Wiederbelebung der Mitspieler kümmern sind Priester, Druide und – mit Einschränkungen – Paladin und Schamane. Der Heiler ist der beste Freund des Tanks – und umgekehrt: Der eine hält den anderen am Leben, damit der wiederum dafür sorgt, dass sich keine Gegner am Heiler vergreifen.


Hier hat Manani völlig recht: Ich bin ein Resto-Schamane und ich bin ein vollwertiger Heiler! 
Ich hab auch schon mehr als eine (10er-)Ini geheilt, in der wir nicht einen Priester- oder Druidenheiler dabei hatten, sondern nur Schamanen und Palas, und das klappt prima (bei Akil'zon zB hab ich das ohne diese leicht bekleideten Heiler sogar lieber, die kippen bei den Vögeln viel schneller aus den Latschen als jemand mit schwerer Rüstung/Platte und Schild), und als MT-Heiler eignen sich sowohl Palas als auch Schamanen (Pfad der Heilung ftw ^^) meiner Meinung nach besser als Bäumchen ^^ (das fehlt glaub ich auch noch bei den Druiden, oder? "Bäumchen" als Bezeichnung für Heildruiden in Baumform - wird aber auch nicht von allen gern gehört)
Ich weiß nicht, wer da immer den Mist verzapft, Palas und Schamanen seien als potentielle Hybriden keine geeigneten Vollheiler, hab ich leider schon in vielen Guides gelesen, und immer heißt es dann, das stand aber da und da, und ich habs nur übernommen ...


----------



## Carnificis (10. Januar 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese Abkürzungen her?...


also die abkürzungen habe ich gegooglet und erstmal genommen was ich kriegen konnte der der sinn dieses Threads war mit der hilfe der Community einen "korrekten" Thread zu erstellen und mögliche unaktuelle oder sogar falsche Abkürzungen zu korrigieren.
Zu dem Shamanen und Paladin, ja sind sind Vollwertige Heiler, da gebe ich dir 100 prozentig recht (änder den teil sofort) warum du es so oft liest? hmm... ich vermute das diese Aussage aus der Zeit von vor Burning Crusade stammt und mit BC hat sich da einiges geändert nur in den Guides ist die Aussage geblieben, ist aber nur meine Vermutung^^


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Carnificis


----------



## Trel (11. Januar 2008)

*X. Jäger*

*Kürzel*
BM=Beastmaster=ein auf (hauptsächlich)Tierherrschaft geskillter Jäger
MM/Melee=Marksman=ein auf (hauptsächlich)Treffsicherheit geskillter Jäger
SV=ein auf (hauptsächlich)Überleben geskillter Jäger
Pet=Begleiter des Jägers
HM= Jägermal
AS=Automatischer Schuss
Steady=Zuverlässiger Schuss


Talente / Skills

http://www.wowhead.com/?spells=7.3#0+2+1

Dem Lvl nach wann ihr sie bekommt...


----------



## Tirkari (11. Januar 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> ich vermute das diese Aussage aus der Zeit von vor Burning Crusade stammt und mit BC hat sich da einiges geändert nur in den Guides ist die Aussage geblieben, ist aber nur meine Vermutung^^


Ja, das wirds wohl sein.

Und zu den Abkürzungen für Totems nochmal:
Das würd mich interessieren, ob diese Abkürzungen, die von dir da genannt werden, wirklich (noch) benutzt werden, ob das vielleicht einfach nur auf meinem Realm bzw bei den Leuten, mit denen ich spiele ungebräuchlich ist, ob die veraltet sind, oder irgendwelche "Konstrukte", die sich ein Guideschreiber o.ä. mal ausgedacht hat, die aber nie wirklich benutzt wurden/werden.
Vielleicht können da ja andere Schamanen auch irgendwas dazu sagen, ob sie zB Tmana fürs Totem der Manaquelle kennen oder was bei ihnen als Abkürzung verwendet wird.


----------



## saschaspatzi (11. Januar 2008)

Lasereule........da find ich Federbombe besser ^^


----------



## Achereto (14. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch ergänzen, dass das Wort "imbalanced" nicht existiert. Tatsächlich heißt das Wort "unbalanced".
Beweis

Korrekterweise müsste es also "unba" heißen. Oder:

imba stammt von dem Wort "unbalanced", dem äußerst viele Spieler fälschlicher Weise das Präfix "im" gaben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antilli (15. Januar 2008)

Schöner Thread, aber ZA ist nicht in der Scherbenwelt, sondern in den östlichen Königreichen.



NFS schrieb:


> sdl = segen des lichts (naja...ich benutz den nie, aber wenn man mehrere palas hat is der ne nette heilunterstützung)
> sdo = segen der opferung (meiner meinung nach total unnütz)



Wenn du 3 oder mehr Palas in nem Raid hast (das kommt in einem 25-er recht oft vor), dann ist *SdL* sehr hilfreich, weil der Healadin somit seine Heilung recht gut pushen kann. Zusammen mit einem Relikt aus Kara wird Lichtblitz sogar enorm gepushed, was wiederum die Heileffizienz erhöht.

*SdO* ist nicht nutzlos! Bei der Maid in Kara sehr hilfreich, da der Pala aus der Buße rauskommt und den Tank weiterheilen kann.
Im PvP bzw Arena Standard, weil der Pala aus fast jeder CC rauskommt, wenn sein mit SdO verseheneder Partner Dmg bekommt!

Und zur Heilerdebatte: Mein Healadin krittet bei den großen Heilungen genau so hoch wie die der Priester. Nur dass ich ca. 10K mehr Rüssi und 1K mehr Mana habe. Zwar hat der Healadin keine HOT´s, aber ein Instand, der full buffed mit guten 3K Kritet, und das alle 2 Minuten 100%-ig (göttliche Gunst).
Da mein Lichtblitz oft kritet, wird der zu 80% gecastet, braucht aber nur 185 Mana. Wenn unsere Priests schon OOM sind, habe ich noch genug Reserven :-) Und ich regge durch jeden Punkt erfahrener Heilung zusätzlich Mana. Das zum Thema Pala´s als Heiler. 
Bei den Schamis genau daselbe. Was die mit Kettenheilung rauslassen ist der Wahnsinn. Ihre Totems heiss begehrte Mana-Regger und Krit-Pusher.


MfG


----------



## grempf (1. Februar 2008)

Achereto schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch ergänzen, dass das Wort "imbalanced" nicht existiert. Tatsächlich heißt das Wort "unbalanced".
> Beweis
> 
> Korrekterweise müsste es also "unba" heißen. Oder:
> ...




nix falsch, nimm lieber wörterbücher als googlefight zum nachschlagen:


http://dict.leo.org/?lp=ende&lang=de&a...arch=imbalanced


----------



## Anoth (4. Februar 2008)

warum geht mir da immer:
"lfm 39 ony random, schamane vorhanden" oder "lfm scholo 9/19 need mage" durch den kopf...
ich weiß es nicht^^


----------



## Achereto (4. Februar 2008)

grempf schrieb:


> nix falsch, nimm lieber wörterbücher als googlefight zum nachschlagen:
> http://dict.leo.org/?lp=ende&lang=de&a...arch=imbalanced




k. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab bei der Gelegenehit jetzt mal ganz genau nachgeschaut:

imbalance - Unausgeglichenheit
unbalance - Aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen
unbalanced - unausgeglichen / aus dem Gleichgebwicht gebracht

imbalanced kennt Langenscheidt nicht. Trotzdem gut möglich, dass das Wort im amerikanischen existiert und das Wörterbuch nur britische Vokabeln kennt.

Wieder was gelernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeod (8. Februar 2008)

zu beachten noch, dass ini-kürzel auf verschiedenen realms teilweise auch unterschiedlich sind.
Z.B.: 
BRT = Schwarzfelstiefen = Blackrockdeapths (oder so ähnlich^^)
Tempel = Tempel von Atal'hakkar
Auch = Auchindoun
Gnome = Gnomeregan
BSF = Burg Schattenfang
EK = Echsenkessel
FdS = Festung der Stürme

AdS = Auge des Sturms

hoffe das war alles an inis (und bgs ^^), 
MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kykosott (21. März 2008)

Wie wäre es mit "atm" für at the moment (im moment)


----------



## PlutoII (24. April 2008)

Was is denn SSC (oder wars SCC?) 

Steht leider nich dabei.
Is ne Ini in BC des weiß ich aber welche?


----------



## Fornix (24. April 2008)

Serpent Shrine Cavern - Höhle des Schlangenschreins


----------



## Seeotter (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Das ist toll. Sehr hilfreich für einen Newbie.

Gibt es eine Print version ? ;-)

Ansonsten suche ich noch was gz, gratz, gg, ... bedeutet

Danke und Gruss
Seeotter


----------



## Talli83 (18. Juni 2008)

Erstmal find ich gut was ihr hier macht!

...ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel wenn ich das frage, aber es gehört halt auch zum Spiel. Was heisst denn eigtl. Roxxor und 11elf (in den verschiedenen Varianten) und der ganze andere Schimpfwortkram den nur gewisse Leute verstehen???


----------



## BmnFive (29. Juli 2008)

Was heißt eigentlich tg? Wenn einer in den handelchannel postet:
Suche verzauberer der mir Armschiene: Erhebliche Ausdauer (oder was auch immer) verzaubert. Mats und TG vorhanden
Was heißt das tg?


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

Seeotter schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das ist toll. Sehr hilfreich für einen Newbie.
> 
> ...



gz = grats = Gratulation!


wenn du wow abkürzungen mal googlest, findest du jede menge seiten und auch printversionen.


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

BmnFive schrieb:


> Was heißt eigentlich tg? Wenn einer in den handelchannel postet:
> Suche verzauberer der mir Armschiene: Erhebliche Ausdauer (oder was auch immer) verzaubert. Mats und TG vorhanden
> Was heißt das tg?



tg = Taschengeld^^ 

Wer arbeitet denn schon gern für lau?!


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

Talli83 schrieb:


> Erstmal find ich gut was ihr hier macht!
> 
> ...ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel wenn ich das frage, aber es gehört halt auch zum Spiel. Was heisst denn eigtl. Roxxor und 11elf (in den verschiedenen Varianten) und der ganze andere Schimpfwortkram den nur gewisse Leute verstehen???



Roxxor heißt "Rocker"  (von to rock)
ein N811 ist eben ein Nachtelf

11elf hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## BmnFive (29. Juli 2008)

ach taschengeld heißts! Thx


----------



## Dante_Dragon (30. Juli 2008)

falls hier noch nicht gesagt hätte ich auch noch ein paar:

TK=Tempest Keep=Festung der Stürme.
TK wird meistens dafür verwendet wenn man die 25er instanz Also Festung der Stürme-Das Auge. meint

Schlabby=Schattenlabyrinth (Auchendium inni)
Bota= Botanikum (einer der Innis in der Festung der Stürme)
Arka= Arkatraz (Auch eine inni in der Festung der Stürme) Warum muss ich dabei immer an das Gefängnis denken ^^
Mecha= Mechanar (Selbes wie Arka und Bota)
Sklaven= Sklavenunterkünfte (Einer der innis im Echsenkessel)
Maggy= Magtheridons Kammer (die 25er Inni in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle)
DK= Dampfkammer (Auch eine inni im Echsenkessel)
ZH= Zerschmetterte Hallen (Instanz in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle)
TDM,MT=Terasse der Magister,Magisters Terrace (Instanz auf der Insel von Quel danas)
SW,SWP= Sunwell Plateu (25er Raidinni auf der Insel von Quel danas
Krypta= Auchenei Krypta (inni im Auchendium)
MH= Mount Hyjal/Hyjal summit/Die Schlacht um Berg Hyjal/HDZ3/Höhlen der Zeit 3 (Die 25er Inni in den Höhlen der Zeit)

Namen:

Kael= Kael´thas Sonnenwanderer (Entweder der Endboss aus TK oder der Endboss aus der TDM Inni)
Bruta= Brutalus (Boss im Sunwell Plateu)
KJ= Kil Jaeden (Finaler Endboss im Sunwell Plateu und auch zugleich Letzter grosser Endboss vor dem Addon)
Illi= Illidan Stormrage (Endboss aus dem Schwarzen Tempel)
RoS= Reliquary of souls /Reliquium der Seelen (ein Gegner im Schwarzen Tempel)

Others:

BC= The Burning Crusade (1. Addon von WOW)
WotLK= Wrath of the Lich King (2. Addon von WOW/Noch nicht erschienen)
pre BC= Damit sind die Instanzen gemeint die Vor dem Addon The Burning Crusade erschienen sind)


so falls ich was vergessen habe Have fun beim einfügen.

Für Rechtschreib fehler wird anhand der geposteten Uhrzeit ausnahmsweise nicht gehaftet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Seeotter: GZ,Gratz kommt von Congratz oder Congratulations. also nix anderes vie herzlichen Glückwunsch. GG kann entweder Bedeuten: Good Game. Wird meistens in den Schlachtfeldern benutzt. oder aber wenn es *G* oder *GG* ist dann ist es meistens so etwas wie ein grinsender Smiley also fröhlich,grinsend usw.

@Talli: wenn du genau wissen willst was dass heisst:

!!!!!!!!!1111111" ist eine Persiflage darauf, die Andeutet, dass
dem Ausrufungszeichentippenden anscheinend der Finger auf der
Shift-Taste eingeschlafen sein muss.

Nicht unbedingt eine Persiflage. Das passiert auch Leuten, die den
Zeichenaufmarsch ernst meinen.

"!!!!!!!!!!!!11!1elf!" ist wiederum die Persiflage auf die
Persiflage.


----------



## Carnificis (21. August 2008)

Ertsmal danke für die super Hilfe^^

Naja und dann wollt ich mich noch "entschuldigen", weil hab lange nix mehr erneuert, da ich ne WoW Pause gemacht hatte und demensprechen auch die dazugehörigen Foren nichtmehr benutz aber da ich jetzt seit kurzem wieder dabei bin werd ich mich mal reinhängen hab einiges nachzuholen^^


Grüße,
  Carnificis


----------



## Battelangel-Alita (24. Oktober 2008)

Hey, vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag. Bin absolut neu bei WoW! Hat mir sehr geholfen!!! Guter erster Einblick!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HellsAngle (28. Dezember 2008)

was heißt gz sehe ich auch manchmal


----------



## Dwarf (29. Juli 2009)

HellsAngle schrieb:


> was heißt gz sehe ich auch manchmal




GZ(Gratz) kommt von Congratz oder Congratulations und heißt demnach einfach nur Gratulation


----------



## Tinuphyl (1. September 2009)

freak...


----------



## Heilschlampe (17. Juli 2010)

*FOTM:* Flavor of the Month - Geschmack des Monats - Fachbegriff für momentan besonders starke Klassen-Kombinationen und Talentverteilungen. 

*Nerf:* Abschwächung - Fachausdruck für Klassen Änderungen, die eine bestimmte Klasse schwächer werden lassen (Nerf Rogues!). 

*Buff:* Stärkungszauber wie zum Beispiel Segen der Weisheit, Mal der Wildnis und Machtwort Seelenstärke.

*MMR:* Matchmaking-Rating - Englischer Begriff für die neue Suchsystem-Wertung.

*TR:* Team-Rating - Teamwertung.

*PR:* Personal-Rating - Persönliche Wertung

*Imba:* Imbalanced - Unausgeglichen - Allgemeiner Begriff für Spielmeschaniken, Fähigkeiten oder sonstige Geschehnisse in der World of Warcraft, die anderen Klassen gegenüber unfair sind.

*Faceroller:* - Abfällige Bezeichnung für Spieler, die auf eine sehr einfache Spielweise zurückgreifen. Der Begriff soll ausdrücken, dass derjenige nur sein Gesicht auf der Tastatur hin- und herrollen muss und trotzdem die gewünschten Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## roter55er (16. März 2012)

NFS schrieb:


> also das sind die mir bekannten pala kürzel:
> sdm = segen der macht (wichtig!!)
> sdw = segen der weisheit (relativ wichtig)
> sdr = segen der rettung (hilfreich)
> ...


----------



## roter55er (16. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Hnweise. Stand nämlich gestern im Dungeon Schattenfang ziemlich dämlich in der Gegend rum bei dieser Anfrage: sdm pls.
Thx


----------

